# Telekom drosselt Leitung- Auswirkung auf Online Games



## Blub Bekifft (23. April 2013)

Hallo Leute.

Die Deutsche Telekom hat nun doch vor die Leitungen zu Drosseln. Die betrifft wie zu Lesen ist zunächst die Neukunden.
Die Volumen grenze richtet sich nach der Breitband Geschwindigkeit. So z.b. werden Kunden mit einem DLS 16 mbit nach 75 Gb Die Leitung auf 384 kbit/s gedrosselt. Diese Drosselnug auf 384kbit gilt für alles Verträge.
Das reicht ca für 16 Online Stunden Spielspaß !

Was heißt das besonders für Online Spieler besonder aus den Regionen wo keine so hohe Breitband potenzial zur Verfügung steht werden das "Dauerzocken" einschränken müssen. Das wird auch sicher Auswirkungen auf die Entwickler haben, besonders derer, die Abos Modelle anbieten.

Ob und wann bestehende Beträge betroffen sind, daraus geht aus dem Schreiben nichts hervor, aber mann kennt es ja, da wo eine Tür ist, dahinter geht es auch weiter.......

Ach ja hier der Link dazu

http://www.telekom.com/medien/produkte-fuer-privatkunden/184370


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich das mit nur 16Stunden online gaming nicht ganz richtig finde. (Obwohl telekom es selbst schreibt)

Problematischer finde ich das bei den ganzen DLC´s und Patches die man heut zu tage als 08/15 Gamer runterladen muss.

Klar wollen die was gegen Raubkopieren tuen, aber das sie damit auch ganz normale Internetuser bescheiden wird denen auch erst klar, wenn keiner mehr neue Verträge mit ihnen abschließt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minatrix (23. April 2013)

^^ Viel interessanter ist das man dann bei der Telekom vermutlich Verträge wird abschließen können die die Drosselung nicht haben, evt. nicht jetzt aber das ist ja die logische Konsequenz. Das ist doch Blödsinn, wie soll den die Bandbreitendrosselung bitte gegen Raubkopien helfen!? o.O Es schränkt das ganze Internet ein nicht nur Gamer...

Edit: Zitat aus dem Link oben: "Zunächst werden nur die Leistungsbeschreibungen angepasst. Sobald die Limitierung technisch umgesetzt wird, können Kunden über Zubuchoptionen weiteres Hochgeschwindigkeits-Volumen hinzubuchen."


----------



## Lorachil (23. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung was du spielst, aber welches Spiel zieht bitteschön 75 GB in 16 Stunden durch die Leistung? 
Wenn man die Leitung mal angenommen voll ausnutzen würde wären 75 GB im Download nach ca. 10,5 h erreicht.
DSL 6000 -> 27 3/4 h
...
ach ja LESEN: im verlinkten Artikel:
"... [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Neben dem Surfen im Netz und dem Bearbeiten von Mails ist dieses Volumen beispielsweise ausreichend für zehn Filme in normaler Auflösung *plus *drei HD-Filme, *plus *60 Stunden Internetradio, *plus *[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]400 Fotos[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] *und *[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]16 Stunden[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Online-Gaming. [/font]..." 
siehe Hervorhebung. 
Schau dir einfach mal dein Volumen im Monat an. 
Außerdem hat du ja noch ein wenig Zeit: [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]"Wir gehen bisher davon aus, dass wir die Limitierung technisch nicht vor 2016 umsetzen"[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Bis dahin bist du ja evl. nicht mehr auf DSL angewiesen, bzw. es reicht eh nicht mehr.
[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]lg Lora[/font]


----------



## Minatrix (23. April 2013)

Um ehrlich zu sein gehts da aber schon ums Prinziep. Es gibt partou keinen Grund dazu vor allem weil es nicht nur die Telekom betrifft sondern so gut wie alle anderen Provider auch da die ja Telekomnetze benutzen. Wenn sie die Netze so wie sie derzeit sind mit den Tarifen nicht abdecken können sollen sie die Preise wieder anheben oder die Flatrat Tarife rausnehmen aber nicht Mogelpackungen verkaufen.


----------



## Lari (23. April 2013)

Sollen sich ihre Kunden ruhig vergraulen. Wenn ich an die aktuelle Entwicklung denke, siehe Steam/Origin, Ultraviolet als Video-Dienst und dem ganzen Cloud-Krams dann kann da recht schnell der Traffic verbraucht sein ohne auch nur eine Raubkopie gezogen zu haben.
Nehm ich als Beispiel letzten Monat: SimCity über Origin gekauft, 12GB. Auf dem Rechner der Freundin installiert, dafür auch neu gezogen, 12 GB. Gratis-Spiel von EA aufgrund der Startschwierigkeiten, 16 GB. WoW neu installiert, 20GB. Ruckzuck 60GB.
Würde ich jetzt noch einen HD-Streamingdienst wie Ultraviolet nutzen, dann wäre mein Traffic innerhalb weniger Tage aufgebraucht. Da habe ich noch keine Videos auf Youtube hochgeladen, oder wie wochenends mehrere Dutzend Bilder, oder oder oder...

Man wird genötigt einen höheren Tarif zu nehmen und mehr zu bezahlen, oder eben den intelligenten Weg zu nehmen und zu einem vernünftigen Anbieter zu gehen (betrifft ja nur NEukunden, vorerst).

Wie sieht das denn in Zukunft aus, wenn 4K Filme Einzug in die Haushalte halten? Bisher werden die doch auch nur zum Download angeboten. Noch mehr Traffic.
Telekom: Willkommen in der Steinzeit.

Edit: weiteres Beispiel. Neue Konsolengeneration. Ich weiß nicht, ob sie es machen, aber wenn sie die Spiele auch Online vertreiben, dann kann so ein Spiel auch mal 40GB+ groß sein. God of War 3 und Final Fantasy 13 etc. knacken das locker.

Ich empfehle übrigens uneingeschränkt Unitymedia. 40&#8364; für 100Mbit ohne nennenswerte Ausfälle


----------



## Fremder123 (23. April 2013)

Schon seit vielen Jahren kein Telekom-Kunde mehr und hier sieht man wieder mal, dass das eine gute Entscheidung war. Hoffen wir, dass andere Provider den selbstauferlegten Imageschaden jetzt nutzen und nicht noch auf diesen unsäglichen Zug aufspringen.


----------



## Minatrix (23. April 2013)

Hab ich was falsch verstanden? Die meisten anderen Provider benutzen doch die Telekomnetze!? D.h. automatisch das die auch davon betroffen sind oder?


----------



## Konov (23. April 2013)

Naja, schon blöd für den Kunden, aber wie oben bereits geschrieben wurde: Wer hat da im ernstfall schon realistische Probleme?

Kenne mich mit der Materie nicht genau aus, aber wenn das oben geschriebene stimmt:



> Keine Ahnung was du spielst, aber welches Spiel zieht bitteschön 75 GB in 16 Stunden durch die Leistung?
> Wenn man die Leitung mal angenommen voll ausnutzen würde wären 75 GB im Download nach ca. 10,5 h erreicht.
> DSL 6000 -> 27 3/4 h
> ...
> ...



... dann ist es im Prinzip völlig egal.
Wer schaut sich am Tag 10 Filme an und spielt nebenbei noch 16 Stunden während er 60 Stunden Internetradio hört, was rechnerisch sowieso nicht möglich ist... 


Da von "Steinzeit" und "Prinzip" zu reden, halte ich für vermessen.
Da fällt mir wieder das Beispiel mit den Smartphones ein. Es gibt Leute, die behaupten, man könnte heute kaum noch ohne die Dinger überleben. Das ist ebenso völliger Unsinn. Nur weil man sich an bestimmte Gimmicks gewöhnt hat.


ps: Im Zweifel wechseln zu Kabel Deutschland ^^


----------



## Xidish (23. April 2013)

@ Minatrix

Hast Du richtig verstanden - nur blenden das wieder viele aus und schimpfen erstmal auf die Telekom.
Von der Telekom schmarotzen, selber keine Leitungen verlegen und mit Billigstangeboten mit dazu beitragen,
daß das mit der Drosselung nun doch kommt.

Glaube nicht, daß ich damit Probleme haben werde.
Und da steht auch wann es kommen wird - bis dahin kann noch viel passieren. 

ps. 
Kabel Deutschland? nie wieder, die mal schnell einen wegen eigenem Fehler einen als Betrüger bezeichnen.
Außerdem haben die ein sehr schlechtes Netz - heißen zwar Kabel - sind aber sehr oft gar keine Kabel vorhanden.


----------



## ZAM (23. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Bild + Kram



Das Modem und die Leitung für den Datendurchsatz von 384kbit hätte ich durchaus gern gehabt ... und jeder andere auch - selbst ISDN-Besitzer in Dual-Modus.  Wer die Bilder erstellt hat ist Post-DSL-Einsteiger. *g*


----------



## Keashaa (23. April 2013)

Im WoW-Forum wurde der Traffic mal so abgeschätzt:

- ca. 20 MB/h für 5er Inis
- ca. 50 MB/h für 10er Inis
- ca. 70 MB/h für 25er Inis

D.h. bei 16h 25er Raid wären das nichtmal 1,5GB. Woher ihr nur eure Zahlen habt...


----------



## Evolverx (23. April 2013)

Also soweit ich das ganze verstehe scheint die Telekom der meinung zu sein das sie zu viele Kunden hat denn solange kein anderer Anbieter in der sache mitzieht wird wohl der einzige effekt sein das die zahl der neukunden bei der Telekom stark einbrechen wird.


----------



## Xidish (23. April 2013)

Da brauch' auch kein anderer Anbieter extra mit ziehen (da sie das automatisch tun), da sie ja fast nur die Leitungen der Telekom nutzen.
Wenn dieverse unzuverlässige Anbieter nicht alles zum Schleuderpreis raushauen würden, kommt das der Telekom auch wieder zugute -
und das Ganze mit dem Drosseln wäre wieder vom Tisch.

Jeder will halt nur Gewinn machen, Telekom und auch die anderen - leider auf Kosten der Kunden.

*ps.*
Das mit dem Drosseln haben sie ja auch von anderen Handy Anbietern, wie 1&1 zum Beispiel.
Und wie die drosseln bei meinem Smartphone ... von ca 14ooo auf 23k.


----------



## Konov (23. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> ps.
> Kabel Deutschland? nie wieder, die mal schnell einen wegen eigenem Fehler einen als Betrüger bezeichnen.
> Außerdem haben die ein sehr schlechtes Netz - heißen zwar Kabel - sind aber sehr oft gar keine Kabel vorhanden.



Bin seit etwas über 3 Jahren bei denen und praktisch nie Probleme ^^


----------



## Variolus (23. April 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt ist das ein Unding, und nein, die Telekom ist nicht der einzige Anbieter mit solchen Ideen. Einige ziehen es sogar, in kleinerem Umfang, schon durch.

Wir haben ein extrem schlecht ausgebautes Netz in Deutschland, bei mir in der Gegend ist es ein Muss zu Kabel Deutschland zu gehen, da man in der Innenstadt eines Ortes mit über 100.000 Einwohnern nichtmal überall DSL über das Telefonnetz bekommt. In der Nachbarstadt (über 350.000) gibt es kein flächendeckendes DSL mit Geschwindigkeiten über 6k... Und ich lebe nicht irgendwo am Arsch der Welt, sondern geografisch gesehen mitten in Deutschland.
Aber die Politik hat uns schon vor Ewigkeiten ein bundesweit ausgebautes Highspeednetz versprochen. Gebaut wird es nicht, obwohl Ostniedersachsen nicht die einzige Baustelle in diesem Punkt ist. Auf wie vielen Dörfern gibt es bestenfalls DSL 2000? Jetzt würd ich am liebsten noch etwas mehr über das Thema Politik und die machthabenden Wendehälse schreiben aber das ist ja leider unerwünscht ^^


Nun das Problem mit dem Datenvolumen: im Normalfall ist das (derzeit) noch ausreichend aber es gibt auch Ausnahmefälle, in denen man diese Menge mit Leichtigkeit knackt... Irgendwer Steamkunde zur Weihnachtszeit gewesen? ^^ Ich hab letzten Dezember ein gesamtes Datenvolumen von 187 GB erreicht, die Hälfte davon für günstige Angebote auf dieser Downloadplattform...
Aber in 3-4 Jahren, wenn sie es Durchziehen wollen, wird das Volumen garantiert noch ordentlich ansteigen. Neue MMOs mit dann vielleicht fotorealistischer Grafik werden selbst schon mindestens 50 Gb groß sein, Patches auch grundsätzlich im mehrere Gigabyteformat. Bis dahin wird 4k Technik auch für eine erhebliche Menschenzahl erschwinglich sein, sollte man nun also auf die Idee kommen den Hobbit on-demand zu sehen, ist dann spätestens irgendwann im 3. Teil Schluss ^^


----------



## Noxiel (23. April 2013)

Es ist doch ein Irrglaube zu denken, dass nur die "böse" Telekom mit der Einführung eines Verbrauchslimits für DSL-Tarife liebäugelt. Gesetz dem Fall es käme so, hätte die Telekom einen massiven Kundenschwung zu verzeichnen, alle Power-Surfer (also User, für welche dieses Limit erreichbar ist) werden zu den verbliebenen Bastionen freien Surfens wechseln was zur Folge hätte, dass diese Anbieter heillos überlaufene Netze bekämen, ergo ebenfalls mit unzufriedenen Kunden zu kämpfen hätten. 

Die Telekom hat gelinde gesagt, die Büchse der Pandora geöffnet, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis wann andere namhafte Anbieter mitziehen. Aktuell scheint Vodafone der nächste Konzern zu sein, der ähnliches vorhat. Natürlich im Moment noch stark dementiert, aber das hat der rosa Riese auch getan.




Für mich, der die 75GB kaum erreicht, ist das Vorhaben der Telekom trotzdem ganz großer Mist. Stichwort Netzneutralität, Netzausbau und Gewinnmaximierung. Ich denke im Moment zumindest darüber nach, einen sachlichen aber kritischen Beitrag an die Bundesnetzagentur zu schicken mit Fragen wie sich die Pläne der Telekom (und anderer Konzerne) mit Dingen wie Bevorzugung eigener Dienste, welche nicht unter die Begrenzung fallen, Bereitstellen schneller Leitungen mit der gleichzeitigen Verknappung der Leistung mit dem Verständnis der Netzagentur unter einen Hut bringen lassen. 

Denn zum Beispiel habe ich nur davon gehört, dass man sich mit Erreichen der Obergrenze zusätzliches Volumen dazu kaufen kann, Rabatt bzw. Preissenkungen bei unterschreiten aber nicht geplant sind.


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2013)

wenn die telekom wenigstens mit dem preis runtergehen würde beim neuen volumen tarif aber wird wohl teuer bleiben 

klar es gibt schon andere anbieter die auch drosseln aber die machen es dann nur für 24 stunden und danach haste wieder volles tempo und sind billiger als die telekom 

Zum Vergleich

Kabel Deutschland Internet und Telefon 32 Flat was auch wirklick 32 sind und nicht bis zu - weil oft sind bei der Telekom die VDSL 50 nur bis zu 32 gewesen - im ersten Jahr 19,90 danach 29,90 - Modem ist kostenlos.
Dann habe ich Kabel Komfort Premium HD - HD und Receiver und viele Paytv Sender kosten mir hier nichts die gibts gratis dazu habe ich noch für 5 Euro Premium Extra nochmal 20 Paytv Sender dafür zahl ich 19,90
monatlich weil ich Internet und Telefon bei denen schon habe.

1tes jahr Monatlich ca 40 euro ab 2ten Jahr ca 50 Euro Monatlich 

Jetzt als Vergleich was ich als telekom kunde für zahlen müsste

Entertain Comfort - 39,95 pro Monat 
Telefon Flat - Volumentarif bis zu 16 mb
Digitale Free Tv Sender normalempfang kein hd keine pay tv sender
Router und Receiver nicht inbegriffen

Um auch nur einen Bruchteil der Paytv Sender die ich bei Kabel Deutschland bekomme zu empfangen müsste ich das Big Tv Paket abschliessen was mich 19,95 Monatlich kostet
Der Festplattenreceiver kostet 4,95 Monatlich und das Modem 3,95 Monatlich
Entertain IP TV ist mit 16+ Nur mit Störungen möglich das weiss ich aus Erfahrung also muss mann VDSL hinzubuchen für 5 euro monatlich - bis zu 50 mb aber es sind im durchschnitt nur 
40 mb wovon 4 bis 5 mb sich entertain reserviert - Ich kann eine Sendung aufnehmen und eine anschauen mit vdsl 50 bei non hd - bei Kabel deutschland kann ich 3 sendungen aufnehmen und 1 schauen alle hd.
Bei entertain kostet die privaten sender in HD ab den 4ten monat 5 und die paar paytv sender in HD ab den 13ten monat 10 euro

1te Jahr Monatlich 77 Euro
2te Jahr Monatlich 85 Euro (Modem und Receiver werden jährlich 1 euro billiger)

Ich zahl also für weniger inhalt im ersten jahr 37 euro und im 2ten jahr 35 euro mehr im Monat bei der Telekom - hinzu kommts das die telekom immer mehr paytv sender verliert alle paar monate


----------



## Ogil (23. April 2013)

Ich bin hier (UK) Kabel-Kunde und mein Anbieter drosselt auch schon seit Jahren. Allerdings in der Form wie von Wynn beschrieben: Taegliches Limit (weiss nicht genau - 3GB oder so) innerhalb der Hauptzeiten und sobald das ueberschritten ist, wird um 75% gedrosselt. Womit man dann immer noch ohne Probleme zocken kann - nur Downloads dauern halt laenger oder beeinflussen auch mal das Streaming via Netflix oder so. Und am naechsten Tag hat man wieder die volle Geschwindigkeit bis zum Limit. Wenn ich ein Steam-Spiel installiere, dann lass ich es halt ueber Nacht runterladen. Alles kein Drama...


----------



## Tikume (23. April 2013)

Erstmal betrifft es nur Neuverträge und ausserdem wollen sie die Drosselung vor 2016 nicht anwenden. Also geht mal vom Gas.


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2013)

der shitstorm ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten 

weil telekom schon seit jahren halt ärger machte 

Telekom ist halt das Ea der Internetanbieter


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. April 2013)

Drosseln ist ja ansich nicht so wild, aber auf 384 KBit?


----------



## Andugar (23. April 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Erstmal betrifft es nur Neuverträge und ausserdem wollen sie die Drosselung vor 2016 nicht anwenden. Also geht mal vom Gas.




Seh ich auch so.
Glaub einige haben das ned ganz verstanden.

Ich bleib bei der Telekom. Warum soll ich wechseln, wenn ich als bestehender Kunde eh nicht von der Drosselung betroffen bin...


----------



## Minatrix (23. April 2013)

Und nach mir die Sintflut... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Keashaa (23. April 2013)

Kritik verstehen = nicht vorhanden

Es geht schon alleine um die Netzneutralität (hat überhaupt jemand den Artikel auf heise gelesen). Zitat daraus:

"Sobald die Drossel umgesetzt wird, sollen Kunden über Zubuchoptionen weiteres Transfervolumen ohne Bandbreitenbegrenzung kaufen können. Die Konditionen dafür stehen aber noch nicht fest. Die Nutzung von IPTV (Entertain), des VoIP-Anschusses der Telekom und das Teilen des Anschlusses per "WLAN to go " werden auf das Volumen nicht angerechnet. Die Telekom begründet das damit, dass der Kunde für diese Leistungen extra bezahlt. Bürgerrechtler und Verbraucherschützer kritisieren eine solche Praxis als Verstoß gegen die Netzneutralität."

Wenn jemand also nur sein Internet bei der Telekom hat und IPTV über einen anderen Anbieter bekommt, wird er quasi schlechter gestellt als jemand, der sein IPTV bei der Telekom selbst hat. Das widerspricht der Netzneutralität.
Und diejenigen, die meinen, dass sie 75GB im Monat nicht zusammenbekommen, haben die neuen Verwendungen des Internet noch nicht mitbekommen.

Ach ja, und als bestehender Kunde wirst du auch davon betroffen sein. Spätestens wenn deine Vertragslaufzeit abläuft, bekommst du Post mit angepasster AGB, die du bei Nicht-Kündigung zum Vertragsende automatisch akzeptierst.


----------



## SNAKEBYTES13 (23. April 2013)

Hm...ja. First World Problems. ;-)

Also ich nutze keinen Videostreaming-Dienst, da es bei uns eh nicht mehr als DSL 6000 mit einer maximalen effektiven DL-Rate von ca. 380Kb/s gibt. Eine etwaige Drosselung beträfe mich also erst gar nicht, da ich eh unter dem angekündigten Wert lade. ;-)
Für mein Origin-Konto läuft der Rechner halt (bei einer Neuinstallation) für je 2 Spiele eine Nacht durch.

Werde aber sowieso, auch wenn ich mit dem Kundenservice der Telekom immer sehr zufrieden war, zu Kabel Deutschland wechseln. Da bekomme ich mein Rund-Um-Paket mit Internet 100.000, Telefon-Flat (19&#8364; im 1./39&#8364; im 2.Jahr) und Handy-Flat (9&#8364; = 150 Freiminuten/150 SMS/150MB Datenvolumen - mehr brauche ich seit Jahren nicht) für insgesamt 39&#8364; im Monat (über 2 Jahre). Die sind internettechnisch auch nicht von den Telekom-Leitungen abhängig.

Was das "Prinzip" angeht: Es wird wie immer sein. Wenn es genug Leute gibt, die bereit sind, für diese Zusatztarife zu zahlen, dann bleiben sie erhalten/setzen sich durch.

EDIT:
_"Und diejenigen, die meinen, dass sie 75GB im Monat nicht zusammenbekommen, haben die neuen Verwendungen des Internet noch nicht mitbekommen."_

Naja, kann ja auch sein, dass "diejenigen" auch gar kein Interesse an den neuen Verwendungen haben. Demenstprechend muss dann eben jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er/sie unbedingt einen Film-Stream nutzen muss oder wie bisher seine Filme im Laden kauft/zur Videothek spaziert. Wer mehr Komfort will, muss üblicherweise eben auch mehr dafür zahlen.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. April 2013)

Ich spiele über eine 786er Leitung und eine 3000er Leitung in 2 verschiedenen Haushalten und mache mir trotzdem Sorgen, da man über den Monat hinweg ja doch zahllose Youtubevideos wieder und wieder schaut und im Rahmen von WoW doch immer wieder Dinge nachlädt, hinzu sonstige Programmupdates und der Teamspeaktraffic ...

Ich wundere mich ernsthaft, warum man nicht wenigstens auf ne 786er Leitung runtergesetzt wird. Mit der kann man nämlich noch alle Spiele (mit nem Ping von 40-80 ms) spielen, mit 348 kbit sieht das schon ganz anders aus.

Ansonsten hier nochmal ein Hinweis. Die Drosselung bedeutet nicht 348 kilobyte pro Sekunde, sondern Kilobit -> 1/8 davon -> 44 kb/Sekunde / 158 mb/Stunde.


----------



## Andugar (23. April 2013)

SNAKEBYTES13 schrieb:


> Demenstprechend muss dann eben jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er/sie unbedingt einen Film-Stream nutzen muss oder wie bisher seine Filme im Laden kauft/zur Videothek spaziert. Wer mehr Komfort will, muss üblicherweise eben auch mehr dafür zahlen.



Bei LoveFilm kannste dir dann wenigstens das "Spazieren" sparen 


Gibts schon ungefähre Preise für die verschiedenen Pakete?

Solange es nicht 3 stellig wird gehts ja noch


----------



## Minatrix (23. April 2013)

o.O Weil es euch also nicht betrifft ist das schon in Ordnung? Da reibt man sich die Hände weil man ja eh Telekomkunde ist?
Ist euch klar wie weit das reicht? Die anderen werden nicht "vermutlich" mitziehen sondern werden das müssen, die anderen Provider, zumindest viele von denen bezahlen Nutzungsrechte an die Telekom, die werden vermutlich dann ab 2016 (was im übrigen in 3 Jahren ist, also nicht annähernd so weit weg wie hier einige tun!) entweder sehr teuer werden oder ebenso mit einer Drosselung versehen werden ohne das der eigentliche Provider etwas dagegen tun kann...

Ich zahle schon mehr für das "Privileg" Filme per Stream zu sehen, ich zahle auch mehr für mehr Bandbreite. Es ist ja fein wenn ihr glaubt selber nie und nimmer auf die 75GB zu kommen, wir hier nutzen unseren Anschluß aber mit 3 Personen. Mein Mann, ich und unser Sohn, in 3 Jahren vermutlich auch noch unsere Tochter. Was glaubst du wie schnell man da an die Grenze kommt? Oder ist das jetzt unfair? Was ist mit WGs? Ist das da in Ordnung? Soll ich jetzt den Familientarif zahlen der 3 mal so hoch ist wie der den ein Single bezahlt? Damit man mit der Großfamilie sich auch das Internet nicht mehr Leisten kann?


----------



## Tikume (23. April 2013)

Es geht darum, dass jetzt alle Panikhuren ausflippen bei einer Sache die wenn überhaupt 2016 aktuell wird und wo noch gar nicht bekannt ist wie die anderen Betreiber reagieren.


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_XyAJOIZa0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Niemand hat die Absicht, eine Drosselung zu&#65279; errichten!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. April 2013)

Tikume auch mal wieder hier = )   Deine Sig funzt übrigends nicht mehr. Frag mal ZAM der packt die gerne in die Whitelist. ^^


Alllsssooo bluber di blub ... 2 Argumente auf die ich gerne eingehen möchte.
1. 
Die 75GB bekomme ich nie voll, das betrifft mich garnicht.
Schön das ihr alle so bereitwillig auf sämtliche Nextgen Spiele verzichtet.
Das geht übrigens heut schon:
"Herzlichen Glückwunsch ihr Spiel ist installiert. Patchen sie nun auf die aktuelle Version. Dieser Vorgang kann nun einige Minuten Stunden in Anspruch nehmen."
"Oh da hab ich wohl kein Volumen mehr, hät ich mal nicht Skyrim gekauft, gepatcht, den Dlc runter geladen und mit HD Mod versehen."
Ups. Stimmt ja, mal kann ja auch ganz legal Sachen runter laden die groß sind.
Und uuppps deswegen bezahlen wir alle doch auch eine "Flatrate" und nichtmehr einen Volumen- oder Zeittarif wie früher.
Dieses jaja, lass die mal machen, betrifft mich ja eh nicht, geht mir ziemlich auf den Keks.
2.


> Es geht darum, dass jetzt alle Panikhuren ausflippen bei einer Sache die wenn überhaupt 2016 aktuell wird und wo noch gar nicht bekannt ist wie die anderen Betreiber reagieren.


Darum kommt man mit den Plänen ja jetzt um die Ecke. Damit es bis 2016 keiner mehr auf dem Schirm hat.
Jetzt regen wir uns auf und 2016 wenn die Wogen sich geglättet haben wird aus der Theorie die Praxis.
Nur sich 2016 aufzuregen ist auch ein bisschen zu spät, oder?


Wie dem auch sein. Man muss das ganze nicht ernst nehmen. Wenn es wirklich so wird, kann man immernoch den Anbieter wechseln oder sonstwas machen. In der digitalen Welt finden sich immer Wege.
Es ist nur witzig. Flatrate mit Volumenbegrenzung. Das nennt man dann Volumentarif zum Flatratepreis.


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2013)

Max Payn 3 via Steam

um die 25 Gb

The Secret World MMO via Webdownload um die 25 gb plus patches

playtime,highfive usw ein paar hundert mb

installiert euch mal

http://www.chip.de/d...t_42115169.html

und werdet überascht sein wieviel "Legalen Traffic" ihr im monitor verbraucht

Dazu kommst das Xbox720 und Ps4 Always on Drm nutzen werden für ihre Spiele plus coop traffic.

maxdome, watchever,lovefilm - Video on Demand 

usw 

Wenn die Telekom es wenigstens wie paar anbieter für 24 stunden machen würde aber die telekom plant das das dein monats traffic ist


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. April 2013)

Ja eben !

"Willst du die neue buffed show als Premium Nutzer herunterladen?"

"Nein ich bin bei der Telekom."

Sry ich hab grad einfach Lust ein wenig rum zu ragen.


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2013)

besonders wo die telekom seit 2004 schon immer routing probleme hatte damals in world of warcraft und zuletzt in guildwars 2


----------



## Saji (23. April 2013)

Den Shitstorm wird die Telekom so schnell nicht mehr los. Die anderen Anbieter halten sich nun auch erstmal zurück und lassen die Teledoof da alleine rumwerkeln. Wenn sie's durchsetzen können und die Kunden die Kröte schlucken werden die anderen auch nachziehen, das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Keiner von denen lässt es sich entgehen ein paar tausend Euro mehr zu kassieren. In meinen Augen würde es schon reichen wenn die Telekom ihre eigenen Dienste wie IPTV NICHT mehr außerhalb der Volumina führen könnten, damit deren Dienst auf einer Ebene mit allen anderen Diensten steht. In dem Fall könnte ich mir vorstellen das die Telekom ihre Idee nicht mehr ganz so lustig findet.

Die Telekom will mit der Drosselung und den neuen Tarifen das Netz ausbauen. Merkt ihr was? Sie wollen ausbauen. Da sollte doch jeder merken das die Telekom fest mit Mehreinnahmen rechnet, und das nicht mit 10% der Kunden, den sog. "Powerusern", sondern von viel viel mehr. Wäre ja auch irgendwo noch okay, wenn sie nicht weiterhin auf VDSL-Vectoring sondern auf Glasfaser setzen würden. Was aber auch der Bindesnetzagentur zu verdanken ist mit ihrer tollen Sonderregelung zum Vectoring die die Einführung von Glasfaser unnötig aufschiebt. Politik und Telekom, Beschiss von zwei Seiten, prost mahlzeit!


----------



## Xidish (23. April 2013)

köstlich köstlich so manche Meinungen hier ...

1. Ich hatte fast noch Probleme bei der Telekom bzw. t-online
2. Die angeblichen Probleme (WoW oder GW2) scheinen aber nicht in allen Regionen gewesen zu sein - jedenfalls nicht hier.
3. Es ist noch gar nix Genaues bekannt 
4. 3 Jahre können kurz oder lang sein - jedenfalls kann sich bis dahin noch viel ergeben.
5. Habe früher mit 'nem 56k Modem  sogar Spiele gesaugt (pro Spiel mehrere G

Und ich habe es überlebt (gerade so^^)..

6. Kann es evtl. sogar ein sehr verspäteter Aprilscherz sein?

Denn wozu der Ausbau des schnellen Netzes, wenn eigentlich bei der genannten Drosselung wieder ein 56k Modem reicht?
Irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben, daß immer mehr investiert wird - andererseits das Gebaute nicht optimal genutzt wird.

Aber schimpft mal schön weiter ohne Vorahnung auf die Telekom.
Meint Ihr wirklich die ganzen anderen Konsorten sind besser?
Die bringen mit teils dubiosen Sachen den ganzen Markt durcheinander (Telefonieren auf Kosten der Kunden +++).
Natürlich habe ich etwas andere Meinung zu so mancher Firmenpolitik.

Doch bleibe ich lieber bei etwas Seriösem, zahle etwas mehr und habe nen guten Support bei Problemen (die ich bisher fast noch nie hatte).

ps.
Im Moment sind alles nur erste Ansetzungen - also eher heiße Luft.
Es ist noch genügend Zeit (und auch angebracht) - ruhig zu bleiben/wieder werden. 

pps.

@ Saji

Woher hat den die Telekom die Idee - das ist bestimmt nicht ihre Eigene.
Das haben sie von all den anderen Anbietern, die den Braten gerochen haben und nur auf Geldmachen aus sind und die Drosselung erstmal ins Spiel gebracht haben und sie schon lange anwenden.
Die hätten lieber nur bei Handy oder Fernsehen bleiben sollen - aber das schaffen die ja auch nicht befriedigend oder seriös.

greetz


----------



## Saji (23. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> @ Saji
> 
> Woher hat den die Telekom die Idee - das ist bestimmt nicht ihre Eigene.
> Das haben sie von all den anderen Anbietern, die den Braten gerochen haben und nur auf Geldmachen aus sind und die Drosselung erstmal ins Spiel gebracht haben und sie schon lange anwenden.
> ...



Woher sie die Idee haben kann ich dir ganz genau sagen. Von den Mobilfunktarifen. Da ist ein gewisses Volumen bis zu dem man mit vollen Speed surfen kann und danach massiv gedrosselt wird völlig alltäglich und akzeptiert.

Tut mir leid dein Weltbild jetzt zu zerstören, aber auf Geldmachen sind alle aus. Kein Anbieter, weder die heilige Telekom noch Vodafon und wie sie alle heißen sind gemeinnützige Gesellschaften. Die einen machen es nur besser als die anderen, aber am Ende steht bei allen nur ein Ziel: Gewinn, und das von Jahr zu Jahr mehr. Völlig legitim in der Welt der bösen Marktwirtschaft, nur zwei Fragen bleiben. Erstens, mit welchen Mitteln man versucht Gewinn zu machen und zweitens, ob die Kunden da mitziehen. Die erste Frage hat die Telekom bereits beantwortet, die Antwort auf die zweite Frage dürfte wohl auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2013)

Ich kann nur eins sagen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 5. Habe früher mit 'nem 56k Modem sogar Spiele gesaugt (pro Spiel mehrere G



Also ich hab ja schon Hinterland-Internet aber DAS würde ich niemals überleben


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. April 2013)

> 1. Ich hatte fast noch Probleme bei der Telekom bzw. t-online



Du hast lustiger weise das "nie" in dem Satz vergessen.

Ich hab btw. auch nie Probleme mit der telekom gehabt, weil mein Vater nen einen von diesen Telekomödianten persönlich kennt.

Gut das meine Leitung mies ist und noch durch 4 geteilt wird ist mein Problem, ich könnte ja umziehen.

Aber sonst, alles okay. Wenn das Internet weg ist, kann uns der Typ sagen wo der Mast umgefallen ist, das ist mal Service.


Ich hab mit 56k damals nur amv´s gesaugt. Die waren nicht so groß.


Später dann bei Diablo2 war die Leitung so langsam das sich die Map nicht rechtzeitig aufgebaut hat. Das war auch witzig, jedenfalls in der ersten halben Minute.


----------



## Xidish (23. April 2013)

@ Saji
Du zerstörst bei mir bestimmt nix - wieso auch ... 

@ BloodyEyeX
Oh ja, da "nie" habe ich vergessen ...
Das kommt davon, wenn ich keinen klaren Kopf habe (6.te Woch diese *** Kopfschmerzen ...)

*ps.* 
Wegen den Aufregung über die Drosselung ...
Wer von den so energischen Verfechtern der Drosselung hier hat denn bei der Petition im Bundestag -
betreff Drosselung im Mobilfunk auf 32kbit/s schon unterschrieben?

wahrscheinlich keiner


----------



## zoizz (23. April 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass jetzt alle *Panikhuren* ausflippen bei einer Sache die wenn überhaupt 2016 aktuell wird und wo noch gar nicht bekannt ist wie die anderen Betreiber reagieren.



"Panikhuren" <3

Aber diese Leistungsbeschneidung ist eine Kosequenz unsere Effizienzgeilheit: Internet wird immer Alltagsbeherrschender. Auch die Datenmenge steigt immer weiter (mehr Anschlüsse und bessere Qualität). Kosequenz müsste sein: Datennetz ausbauen. Kostet. Also beschneiden wir den Verbrauch. Und kassieren für Extrapakete mehr Kohle. Ohne mehr Leistung bringen zu müssen.
Was wann wirklich durchgesetzt wird, steht noch nicht sicher fest. Aber was glaubt ihr, wenn es etwas zu sparen/mehr verdienen gibt, dass irgendein Anbieter nicht mitmachen wird? Pfft ... 

Die Flatrate ist am aussterben, begonnen hat es mit den Smartphone-Flatrates: Internetflatrate (bis zu 200M, Flat im zweideutigen Sinne auch nach den 200MB ...


----------



## Blackangel320 (23. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> @ Saji
> Du zerstörst bei mir bestimmt nix - wieso auch ...
> 
> @ BloodyEyeX
> ...



Meinst du diese?

https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/petitionen/_2013/_03/_15/Petition_40719.nc.$$$.a.u.html


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. April 2013)

Können sie ja mal versuchen, aber die Zentrale brennt dann paar Tage später wen sie es machen, oh ja


----------



## Xidish (23. April 2013)

Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Meinst du diese?
> 
> https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/petitionen/_2013/_03/_15/Petition_40719.nc.$$$.a.u.html


Ja, hatte die selber erst vorhin entdeckt. 
Ist schon sehr interessant (teilweise auch belustigend), was für Petitionen dort gestartet werden.


----------



## Blackangel320 (23. April 2013)

Oh ja, das beste was ich mal dort lass war eine Peti. für eine Heirat mit einem NPC aus einem Game, weil es ja in Japan auch gemacht worden war xD


----------



## Dagonzo (23. April 2013)

Blub schrieb:


> Das reicht ca für 16 Online Stunden Spielspaß !
> 
> Was heißt das besonders für Online Spieler besonder aus den Regionen wo keine so hohe Breitband potenzial zur Verfügung steht werden das "Dauerzocken" einschränken müssen. Das wird auch sicher Auswirkungen auf die Entwickler haben, besonders derer, die Abos Modelle anbieten.


Wenn ich das lese kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Da sieht man das du keine Ahnung von der Materie hast. Ohweh...


----------



## Xidish (23. April 2013)

Drossel hin oder her ...

*Amsel Drossel Fink und Star ... und die ganze Vogelschar ... 

gn8


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. April 2013)

Mal abgesehen davon, das dem einem oder mehr über den Traffic redet, oder einer sogar sich Sorgen um meine Geistige Fähigkeiten Sorgen macht (vielen Dank für Deine Fürsorge Dagonzo)…….  

Worum geht’s den überhaupt in erste Linie? Ums Geld, es ist wie es immer ist seit Einführung des Bankkontos, sobald es genug haben wird abgezockt. 

Noch sind bestehende T- Kunden verschont, betone NOCH!

Aber bald nach Einführung werden auch diese Verträge umgestellt. Erinnern möchte an die DSL 2000er Zeit wo mancher Kunde angerufen wurde das diese Leitung „ in ihrem Bereich“ abgeschaltet wird und somit der Vertag nicht mehr ausführbar ist. Ergo entweder man macht einen neuen oder man sucht sich einen neuen Provider. So oder Ähnlich werden dann den Bestehenden Kunden einen neuen Vertrag Schmackhaft gemacht.

Die folge? 

Diejenigen die dann Denken „ Dann gehe ich halt wo anders hin“ wird eine böse Überraschung erleben. Den die Telekom hat ja über das Netz das Monopol, ergo werden sie diese Masche bei den anderen Anbietern auch durchziehen, damit diese dann diese Kosten ihrerseits an Kunden weitergeben.



Ob es jemanden diese 75 Gig reichen oder nicht, hängt von jedem selber ab. Aber jeder von uns weiß wie schnell  die eine oder andere Gig versilbert wird und das Kleinvieh auf der Kiste auch Mist macht.



Es geht also worum es immer geht, um Abhängigkeit und deren Ausnutzung um Geld zu machen.


----------



## exill (24. April 2013)

Wird Zeit für Google Fiber in Deutschland .


----------



## Wynn (24. April 2013)

*Telekom: Deutschlands Internetvorräte sind ohne Drosselung bis 2016 erschöpft *
Bonn (dpo) - Die _Deutsche Telekom_ warnt davor, dass die Internetvorräte Deutschlands bis 2016 weitgehend erschöpft sein könnten, sollte der aktuell hohe Verbrauch anhalten. Daher plant das Unternehmen, ab dem 2. Mai Volumengrenzen für seine DSL-Tarife einzuführen. Mehrverbrauch kostet extra. Auf diesem Wege erzielte Zusatzeinnahmen will die Telekom in Importe aus internetreicheren Ländern und eigene Internetbohrplattformen in Nord- und Ostsee investieren.

Ein Sprecher der Telekom erklärte heute: "Wie jeder andere Rohstoff ist Internet auf diesem Planeten nur in endlichen Mengen vorhanden. Aufgrund des immer höheren Datenverbrauchs kommen wir daher bald an einen Punkt, den Experten als 'Peak Internet' bezeichnen. Davon ist ein Hochtechnologiestandort wie Deutschland mit nur geringen eigenen Internetvorkommen natürlich besonders betroffen."

Allein zwischen 1999 und 2013 sei der Preis eines Barrels Internet (100 Gigabyte) am Weltmarkt von 40 US-$ auf knapp 120 US-$ gestiegen. Im gleichen Zeitraum seien die wenigen Internetminen im Ruhrgebiet, im Erzgebirge und im Saarland weitgehend ausgebeutet worden. Neue Vorkommen werden nur noch selten erschlossen. Einzig teuere Offshore-Bohrungen könnten den deutschen Internetverbrauch bis in die 2020er garantieren.
Entsprechend sieht die Telekom die Verantwortung für die mit der Drosselung einhergehende Preissteigerung auch beim enormen Datenhunger des Verbrauchers. "Die Nutzer kaufen immer schnellere Rechner mit immer höherem Internet-Verbrauch, um rücksichtslos über die Datenautobahn zu heizen. Nicht wenige lassen ihr Internet einfach weiterlaufen, wenn sie gar nicht am Monitor sitzen", kritisiert der Sprecher. "Die Computerindustrie sollte künftig vermehrt auf internetsparende Modelle setzen. Verbraucher wiederum sollten überlegen, ob sie für jede Kleinigkeit das Internet benötigen oder ob es hin und wieder auch ein gutes Buch oder ein Gespräch unter vier Augen anstelle eines Katzenvideos sein darf."
Zumindest kurzfristig dürfte die von der Telekom geplante Drosselung den Verbrauch jedoch noch einmal in schwindelerregende Höhen treiben: Zahlreiche Kunden, die noch über klassische Flatrate-Verträge verfügen, versuchen derzeit, gratis noch einmal so viel Internet wie möglich aus der Telefondose abzuzapfen, um es für schlechte Zeiten zu bunkern.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. April 2013)

Blub schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, das dem einem oder mehr über den Traffic redet, oder einer sogar sich Sorgen um meine Geistige Fähigkeiten Sorgen macht (vielen Dank für Deine Fürsorge Dagonzo)…….


Irgendwo muss man sich ja Sorgen machen, wenn jemand schreibt, das es nur für 16 Stunden Online spielen reicht. Da kann doch offensichtlich irgendwas mit den Gedankengängen desjenigen, der das geschrieben hat, nicht stimmen. Selbst Dauerzocker werden dadurch nicht eingeschränkt.


----------



## eMJay (24. April 2013)

Der Kollege kann einfach nicht lesen. Das wurde aber schon erwähnt. Trotzdem die Rechnung die ich gemacht hab nur mal so aus scheiß:

75Gb = 16 Stunden 
= 4,68 GB / 1 Stunde 
= 78 MB / minute
= 1,3 MB / sec.
Das wär dann der benötigte Download um etwas zu spielen. 

Somit bräuchte jeder der Zockt eine 10k Leitung um überhaupt spielen zu können. 
bzw. z.B. eine 9k Leitung mit 1k Upload usw. es wid ja noch was hochgeladen dabei.


----------



## Saji (24. April 2013)

eMJay schrieb:


> Der Kollege kann einfach nicht lesen. Das wurde aber schon erwähnt. Trotzdem die Rechnung die ich gemacht hab nur mal so aus scheiß:
> 
> 75Gb = 16 Stunden
> = 4,68 GB / 1 Stunde
> ...



Tjoa, das ist das was ich in der Regel habe. Je nach Tageszeit mal mehr, mal weniger, kennt man ja. Also könnte ich mein Monatsvolumen in 16 Stunden verbraten.  Wird zwar niemand machen, zeigt aber wie knapp das sein kann bei einer zB. vierköpfigen, ach was, lets go classic, dreiköpfigen Familie. Nun hat aber auch nicht jeder DSL16k oder mehr, schon klar! Die Drosselung ist ja *an sich auch nicht schlimm*, wenn (!) die Telekom zum einen nicht ihre eigenen Dienste aus diesem Volumen exkludieren UND die Drosselung nicht bei vorsintflutlichen 48kilobyte/s liegen würde.


----------



## eMJay (24. April 2013)

Immerhin ist es nicht 5,6kB/s das wäre dann wirklich zurück in die Steinzeit!


----------



## Legendary (24. April 2013)

eMJay schrieb:


> Immerhin ist es nicht 5,6kB/s das wäre dann wirklich zurück in die Steinzeit!


----------



## Xidish (24. April 2013)

Oh ja ... 'n 50k MB Router für paar kb/s ... 

Aber schreit nicht so laut , nachher kommt es doch noch so.
Immerhin schafft eine solche Drosselung auf 23kbit/s immerhin schon 1&1.

Ich selber glaube, das diese Drosselung (wenn sie überhaupt kommt) nicht lange anhalten wird.
Wenn ich so bedenke, wie sich das Ganze www (übrigens in Zern entwickelt) entwickelt hat - die Datenmengen & die Geschwindigkeitssteigerung,
denke ich schon, daß sich in 3 Jahren noch sehr viel tun kann - die solch eine Drosselung evtl. sogar unnötig machen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. April 2013)

Nur damit keine Unklarheiten über die Drosselung auftreten. Hier ein Beispiel wie schnell die Website von T Online mit der Drossel läd.

Telekom-Drossel mit 384 kbit/s
Nur als link. sry bin zu doof vimeo einzubetten.




Erleben was verbindet. Have Fun.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Whitelist macht mich fertig.


----------



## Wynn (24. April 2013)

[vimeo]64641982[/vimeo]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (25. April 2013)

Ach wie schön, daß Obiges bei mir automatisch gesperrt/geblockt wird.
Und die Blockade hebe ich jetzt auch ganz bestimmt nicht auf!
Denn wenn das geblockt ist (wegen der Scripte) dann scheinbar nicht umsonst!

Wie gesagt - ich trau dem ganzen eh nicht - schließlich ist noch April
und wir hatten bisher zu wenig Aprilscherze.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Denn wenn das geblockt ist (wegen der Scripte) dann scheinbar nicht umsonst!



hm... so ganz scheinst du script plugins nicht zu verstehen, oder? und drehe dich lieber um, es könnte dir jemand etwas böses wollen.


----------



## Xidish (25. April 2013)

Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen - nicht ich habe das geblockt - es wurde automatisch geblockt.
Und ich bin einfach froh, wenn was geblockt wird.
Auf den Seiten, auf denen ich rumeiere, wird so gut wie nie was automatisch geblockt. 

Allerdings frage ich mich schon, warum dieses Mal gerade vimeo geblockt wird - sonst aber nicht. 

ps. Will jetzt auch nix mehr verstehen müssen

Gute Nacht


----------



## Saji (25. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - ich trau dem ganzen eh nicht - schließlich ist noch April
> und wir hatten bisher zu wenig Aprilscherze.



Dann treibt es die Telekom definitiv zu weit.





> Die von der Telekom geplante Flatrate-Drossel schlägt Wellen auf höchster Ebene: Am Mittwoch haben sich Vertreter der Bundesregierung in die Debatte eingeschaltet. Wirtschaftsminister Philip Rösler (FDP) mahnt in einem persönlichen Brief an Telekom-Vorstandschef René Obermann zur Wahrung der Netzneutralität. Röslers für Verbraucherschutz zuständige Kabinettskollegin Ilse Aigner (CSU) kritisierte die geplanten Telekom-Tarife als "nicht verbraucherfreundlich".


http://www.heise.de/...om-1849083.html


----------



## Blub Bekifft (25. April 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Irgendwo muss man sich ja Sorgen machen, wenn jemand schreibt, das es nur für 16 Stunden Online spielen reicht. Da kann doch offensichtlich irgendwas mit den Gedankengängen desjenigen, der das geschrieben hat, nicht stimmen. Selbst Dauerzocker werden dadurch nicht eingeschränkt.




"Etwa" Kollege, "etwa" habe ich gesagt. Es geht ja nicht nur um das Spielen allein, man hat ja auch noch andere Sachen am laufen, je nach dem welche Interessen der Anwender hat. Hinzu kommen ja noch andere Dinge und ratz fatz sind da ein paar gig weg. 
Ich sehe ja z.b. an meinem Smartfone, sol lange ich damit noemal umgehe ahbe ich kein Pros damit. Aber wehe es stehen größere updates die auch noch fehlschlagen dann ist ende des Monats feierabend.

Ferner ist die Qualität der Netze auch nciht mehr das was sie waren und sie werden dadurch auch nciht besser.

Ich Denke das da ein Mehrpersonenhaushalt mit einer solchen Anbiendung eher Problem bekommt als ein Solokünstler der nur seine Updates macht unsd zockt.


----------



## Tikume (25. April 2013)

Runterladen wie bekloppt hat aber nicht direkt was mit Online Spielen zu tun. Lediglich Client Download und Patches würde ich da noch dazurechnen.


----------



## Bragos (25. April 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Runterladen wie bekloppt hat aber nicht direkt was mit Online Spielen zu tun. Lediglich Client Download und Patches würde ich da noch dazurechnen.




Es "klaut" aber Deinen Traffic daher haste weniger für online Games zur verfügung und genau das ist der Punkt. Lese mal in dem Beispielrechnungen hier nach. Ergo je mehr man diesen für ander Zwecke verwendet umso weniger hat für online Spielen mit voller leistung weil es Möglich wäre das deine Bandbreite runtergefahren wird wenn das Limit erreicht ist. 

Es heisst ja nicht das man 16 Std. bei 16000er *nur* für Online Spielen zur Verfügung hast sondern ledeglich, diese nur hast wenn Du den *Traffic auch für ander Zwecke brauchst* wie z.b. Download von Filme, Musik ect. Lässt Du das weg haste auch mehr fürs Onlinespielen zur Verfügung. Ist doch Logisch oder?


----------



## Tikume (25. April 2013)

Der Faktor ist hier aber nicht der Traffic durchs Online Spielen.


----------



## Wynn (25. April 2013)

> *
> Vertrags-Trick: DSL-Drossel auch für Bestandskunden*
> 
> Diese Neuverträge enthalten bekanntlich die berüchtigte Drosselungs-Klausel, die es der Telekom beispielsweise ermöglicht, einen klassischen DSL-16.000-Anschluss nach einem verbrauchten Datenvolumen von 75 GByte für den Rest des Monats auf extrem langsame 384 KBit/s zu reduzieren. Da die Telekom in den nächsten drei Jahren alle Telefonanschlüsse auf Voice over IP umstellen will, bekommen also auch alle Bestandskunden, die jetzt noch keinen VoIP-Anschluss haben, bis dann einen gedrosselten Internetvertrag verpasst. Zunächst werden analoge Telefonanschlüsse umgestellt, anschließend dann die ISDN-Anschlüsse. Und wenn die Telekom wie angekündigt ab 2016 die vertraglich erlaubte Drosselung durchsetzen will, wird es kaum noch DSL-Kunden geben, die von der Regelung ausgenommen sind.



http://www.chip.de/n...n_61711231.html


Telekom - die machen das !


----------



## Dagonzo (25. April 2013)

Blub schrieb:


> "Etwa" Kollege, "etwa" habe ich gesagt. Es geht ja nicht nur um das Spielen allein, man hat ja auch noch andere Sachen am laufen, je nach dem welche Interessen der Anwender hat. Hinzu kommen ja noch andere Dinge und ratz fatz sind da ein paar gig weg.
> Ich sehe ja z.b. an meinem Smartfone, sol lange ich damit noemal umgehe ahbe ich kein Pros damit. Aber wehe es stehen größere updates die auch noch fehlschlagen dann ist ende des Monats feierabend.
> 
> Ferner ist die Qualität der Netze auch nciht mehr das was sie waren und sie werden dadurch auch nciht besser.
> ...


Dann solltest du es auch gleich so schreiben!
Aber wie dem auch sei. Die Telekom selbst hat bekannt gegeben, das rein statistisch der "normale User" im Monat 15-20GB (ver)braucht. Und das wird auch so stimmen. 75% aller Haushalte haben, errechnet im Jahr 2012, einen Internetanschluss. 90% davon sind solche Nutzer und der Rest sind die Poweruser denen 75GB nicht reichen. Von denen ist dann vielleicht wiederum ein Drittel dabei die noch nicht mal mit 150-200GB im Monat klar kommen. 
Klar kann im Prinzip jeder so viel verbrauchen wenn er es drauf anlegt. Aber muss man das unbedingt? Ich sage mal nein, dass muss man nicht. Man muss die Cloud nicht nutzen, man muss nicht alle Spiele online kaufen und runterladen. Das liegt einfach nur an der Bequemlichkeit der User, die mittlerweile einfach zu faul sind im Laden ein Spiel zu kaufen, selbst wenn es dort in der Regel sogar günstiger ist als z.B. bei Steam. Und die Onlineanbieter reiben sich die Hände und haben die User dadurch fester im Griff und verdienen dabei sogar richtig gut. Erst haben alle geschrien wie es doch sein kann solche Programme wie Steam und Co. zu nutzen. Heute scheint das aber keinen mehr zu interessieren, weil man kann ja soviel runterladen wie man will. 
Irgendwo ist es dann nur logisch, das jedes Unternehmen das Internet anbietet an seine Grenzen stößt, egal wie stark man es ausbaut. 
Teilweise war die heute verwendete Technik vor 10-12 Jahren noch nicht mal möglich und man hat immer dann, wenn es was neues gab erweitert. Aber wo soll das ganze noch hinführen, wenn ständig alles wieder aufgebuddelt wird und neue Kabel gelegt werden müssen, wo doch die alten noch keine 6 Jahre im Boden liegen? 
Wo soll das hinführen, wenn sich jedes Jahr der Traffic fast verdoppelt, weil jeder das Internet so selbstverständlich nutzt, wie Wasser was aus der Wand kommt? Darüber scheint sich keiner Gedanken zu machen. 
Ich bin der Meinung das man solchen bedenkenlosen Usern durchaus auch mal ihre Grenzen aufzeigen sollte, die jeden Monat unbedingt mehr als 200GB verbraten müssen. Nur weil man es kann heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man es auch muss. Wenn sie unbedingt soviel brauchen weil sie eben alles nutzen wollen, was das Internet bietet, dann sollen sie auch dafür bezahlen.


----------



## Wynn (25. April 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wo soll das hinführen, wenn sich jedes Jahr der Traffic fast verdoppelt, weil jeder das Internet so selbstverständlich nutzt, wie Wasser was aus der Wand kommt?



http://www.netzwelt.de/news/94998-urteil-bundesgerichtshof-erklaert-internet-lebensgrundlage.html

*Der Bundesgerichtshof in Karlsruhe hat den Internetzugang von Privatpersonen zur Lebensgrundlage erklärt. Kunden eines Internetanbieters haben nun ein Recht auf Schadensersatz, wenn der Anschluss ausfällt. Hintergrund des Urteils ist die Klage gegen einen Telekommunikationsanbieter.*


----------



## Dagonzo (25. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> http://www.netzwelt.de/news/94998-urteil-bundesgerichtshof-erklaert-internet-lebensgrundlage.html
> 
> *Der Bundesgerichtshof in Karlsruhe hat den Internetzugang von Privatpersonen zur Lebensgrundlage erklärt. Kunden eines Internetanbieters haben nun ein Recht auf Schadensersatz, wenn der Anschluss ausfällt. Hintergrund des Urteils ist die Klage gegen einen Telekommunikationsanbieter.*


*Anlass des Urteils war eine Klage gegen einen Telekommunikationsanbieter. Der Kläger konnte in dem Zeitraum vom 15. Dezember 2008 bis zum 16. Februar 2009 seinen DSL-Anschluss inklusive Telefon und Telefax nicht nutzen*
Das ist ja nun ein bisschen was anderes. Das hat mit dem Thema hier nun rein gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Wynn (25. April 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyGgcUbPMnc


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2013)

Ich habe LTE, und das ist bei mir ab 30 GB gedrosselt.
Ich komme recht gut damit zurecht, wobei es von Vodafone unverschämt ist bei 80 Euronen im Monat das dann auf das Tempo zu drosseln. (384 kbit/s)
Und dann bieten sie auchnoch günstiges Volumen zu 5 Euro das Gb an.

Ich komme damit einen Monat aus. Relativ.
Ich schaue Youtubevideos nurnoch auf 360p und versuche Volumen "einzusparen". Hier und da lade ich mal ein paar Alben von Itunes *räusper* herunter und bei WoW bin ich fast dauerhaft Online.
Das reicht für 20-25 Tage mit voller Geschwindigkeit. 75 Gb wären für mich der Himmel auf Erden, ich verbrauche so 40 GB im Monat.

Wenn das Volumen aufgebraucht wird, geht das Schneckentempo los.
Spielen von MMOs ist kein Problem. Laggs entstehen nur teilweise wenn etwas nebenbei heruntergeladen wird.
Youtubevideos lassen sich schauen, jedoch nur auf fatalen 240p und etwas Vorladezeit.

Das Problem ist, das die Firmen die Ausnutzen die wirklich keine andere möglichkeit haben. Und mit der "Ware" Internet wird gespielt. Ich meine... 1 Gb mehr Datenvolumen dazuschalten. Was kostet die das? Im Grunde nichts. 5 Euro Reingewinn.
Das Problem ist auch, das man inzwischen so abhängig von der Materie Internet ist das man auch auf solche Deals eingeht.
Bei mir selbst sehe ich das immer wieder, das ich mir das Datenvolumen hole.

Ach, und zu dem extra Datenvolumen.
Auf mysteriöse Weise verbrauchen sich diese extra 1 GB immer innerhalb 1-3 Stunden. Ich vermute das man da auch Verarscht wird und das nicht wirklich 1 GB sind. *Zuckt mit den Schultern* Aber was solls.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. April 2013)

@Xidish

Meine blockingtools blocken immer die Bilder von Reflo. Weis nich warum, aber sicher nicht wegen dem Inhalt.
Wenn dir das halbe Internet geblockt wird und du sicher bist, dass das so seine Richtigkeit hat, bitte. ^^

@Tikume

jop, der Traffic durch Online spielen ist marginal. Das sehe ich auch so.

@Dagonzo

Die Argumentation ist drollig. Der Durchschnitt verbraucht 15-20GB, aber die Bösen die nicht genug haben können, die 10% verbrauchen viel mehr.
Ja, und.
Zum einen BEZAHLEN sie für die Leistung einer Flatrate.
Offenbar sind die anderen 90% zu doof sich einen Volumentarif über 20GB zu holen.
Zum anderen: Wie viele Nutzer gibt es denn die nur einen minimalen Teil ihrer Flatrate nutzen? 
Leute die ihren Rechner nur wenig benutzen und höchstens ein mal die Woche auf FB vorbei schauen.
Bekommen die ihr Geld zurück, weil sie das Netz entlasten? NEIN! Also warum sollen Leute mehr zahlen wenn sie es mehr belasten?
Das System ist absolut in Waage. Die Telekom hat jahrelang Subventionen für den Netzausbau bekommen und den Rest mit den Einnahmen der Telekom Kunden bezahlt.
Es ist nicht so das die Telekom am Existenzminimum lebt und sich den Netzausbau einfach nicht leisten können.
Die wollen einfach noch mehr Geld, weil sie gesehen haben das es in anderen Ländern auch klappt.
Was glaubst du denn warum die nicht einfach einen billigeren Tarif für Leute machen die weniger Downloads benötigen?
"Hallo hier ist ihre Telekom. Sie bezahlen derzeit 30&#8364; für ihrer Flatrate. Wir haben ihre Downloadleistung analysiert und festgestellt das sie nur 10GB Durchschnittlich im Monat benötigen.
Wollen sie auf unseren Tarif 15GB Volumen für 15&#8364; im Monat unsteigen?"
Hab ich noch nicht gehört.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Die Telekom hat jahrelang Subventionen für den Netzausbau bekommen und den Rest mit den Einnahmen der Telekom Kunden bezahlt.
> Es ist nicht so das die Telekom am Existenzminimum lebt und sich den Netzausbau einfach nicht leisten können.


Der Witz ist ja noch das andere Länder besseres Internet haben als wir.
Kumpel von mir hat eine Freundin aus Bulgarien die hier Studiert. Er hat mich mal per Skype aus Bulgarien aus angerufen und die Down/Uploadrate gezeigt.

Da saß ich echt verärgert vor dem Bildschirm das die eine 100k/8k Ratio haben. Und ich eine von 30k/2k


----------



## myadictivo (25. April 2013)

SNAKEBYTES13 schrieb:


> Hm...ja. First World Problems. ;-)
> 
> Also ich nutze keinen Videostreaming-Dienst, da es bei uns eh nicht mehr als DSL 6000 mit einer maximalen effektiven DL-Rate von ca. 380Kb/s gibt. Eine etwaige Drosselung beträfe mich also erst gar nicht, da ich eh unter dem angekündigten Wert lade. ;-)
> Für mein Origin-Konto läuft der Rechner halt (bei einer Neuinstallation) für je 2 Spiele eine Nacht durch.



unter welchem wert ? dir ist schon klar, dass 380 kb/s nicht mit 384 kbit/s verwechselt werden sollte.
ganz zu schweigen, dass 380kb/s bei dsl6k grade mal der hälfte deiner bandbreite entspricht, du dich also ganz schön verarschen läßt. dsl3k haben und 6k bezahlen, wenns spass macht ?!
wahrscheinlich geht leitungstechnisch garnicht mehr bei dir.

ich hätte im grunde ja nix gegen eine drosslung, wenn 

a) das volumen höher angesetzt wäre 75gb bei dsl16k ? u
b) die drossel dann nicht mit 384kbit/s laufen würde. damit ist faktisch der anschluss ja zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Xidish (25. April 2013)

Als ich noch nicht 50k MB Anschluss hatte (glaub es war dsl 6000 oder sogar noch 2000) da hatte ich genau diese Geschwindigkeit (ca 384kbit/s) beim Downloaden etc.
Dennoch hat alles wunderbar internettechnisch geklappt und auch Wow lief fast bestens.

Was würdet Ihr nur machen, wenn es noch oder wieder 56k Modems geben würde?!
Das war die Zeit, in der man z.B. GetRight benutzt hat, falls aufgrund des wirklich kriechenden Datenverkehrs mal der Download abbrach.

Wir sind alle heutzutage zu verwöhnt - und alles ist automatisch eine Selbstverständlichkeit.

@ Bloody

Ich wohl kaum was davon gesagt, daß bei mir das halbe Internet geblockt wird.
Ich schrieb nur etwas von dieser einen Datei - mehr nicht!


----------



## myadictivo (25. April 2013)

384kbit/s sind 48kb/s.
mir will doch keiner erzählen, dass man mit dsl6k bzw 2k mit 48kb/s zieht.
ich hatte jetzt jahrelang dsl2k und erst seit ner woche 50mbit (zum glück nicht über telekom netz ), aber mit dsl2k war surfen schon fast eine geduldsprobe.
eine gedrosselte leitung mit nur noch 1/5 der bandbreite von dsl2k..?! viel spass..

Chip Video : Surfen mit 384kbit/s

ja..ich hab auch noch mit 33.6er modem, ISDN und alten dsl anschlüssen gesurft damals


----------



## Saji (25. April 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> 384kbit/s sind 48kb/s.
> mir will doch keiner erzählen, dass man mit dsl6k bzw 2k mit 48kb/s zieht.
> ich hatte jetzt jahrelang dsl2k und erst seit ner woche 50mbit (zum glück nicht über telekom netz ), aber mit dsl2k war surfen schon fast eine geduldsprobe.
> eine gedrosselte leitung mit nur noch 1/5 der bandbreite von dsl2k..?! viel spass..
> ...



Viele wissen halt nicht was die 384kbit/s bedeuten. Klingt natürlich viel so auf den ersten Blick, und genau das ist der Grund warum die Telekom nur diesen Wert angibt. Er klingt einfach nach etwas brauchbarem. Das es in Wahrheit aber 48kilobyte/s sind, wissen wohl viele einfach gar nicht. Mit den tollen 1,xMegabyte/s bei einem 16Mbit Anschluss ist dann Feierabend. Ich sage ja nicht nein zur Drosselung, nur kann die Telekom nicht hergehen und den Anschluss digital verkrüppeln um gleichzeitig ihre eigenen Nebenprodukte wie IPTV besser verkaufen zu können. Der ganze Drosselplan wie er aktuell besteht ist völliger Mumpitz. Pauschal alles auf 48kilobyte/s runter zu regeln ist Schwachsinn. Wenn sie schon unbedingt gängeln, pardon, drosseln wollen dann so das die Kunde die nun nicht unbedingt immer Fullspeed brauchen den Anschluss auch weiterhin in einem sinnvollen Umfang nutzen können. In meiner Traumwelt könnte es so sein, das alles bis 3k nicht gedrosselt wird und alles darüber nach Aufbrauch der Volumina auf 3k gedrosselt wird. Damit hätte man einen Anschluss der zwar dann nach dem Highspeedvolumen deutlich langsamer ist und weniger Bandbreite beansprucht, aber den Kunden nicht dazu gängelt mehr Volumen zu kaufen weil er ein paar Fotos der letzten Familienfeier per Mail verschicken will.


----------



## Xidish (25. April 2013)

argh - habe wieder mal bit und byte verwechselt - wie konnte ich nur ...


----------



## Saji (25. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> argh - habe wieder mal bit und byte verwechselt - wie konnte ich nur ...



Öhm... war jetzt nicht direkt an dich gerichtet. Eher mehr allgemein denke ich, gerade an Nutzer die zwar laden, aber nicht unbedingt totale Nerds sind und sowas wissen. (Edit: Oh, war es doch. Überblick verloren. ^^) 

Und genau an diesem Umstand bedient sich die Telekom gerade, weil den normalen Usern die Birne vor lauter Terabyte, Gigabyte, Megabit und kbit schlicht abraucht. Ich erwarte ja von keinem das er genau weiß was wie schnell ist. Ich erwarte von der Telekom das sie sagt, "Wir drosseln bei einem DSL16k Anschluss die Geschwindigkeit auf ca. 2% herunter bzw. bei DSL50k auf 0,75%". Ich glaube da würden noch viel mehr Menschen auf die Barrikaden gehen.


----------



## Bragos (26. April 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Der Faktor ist hier aber nicht der Traffic durchs Online Spielen.




Ich weiss schon was Du meinst, aber sehe das mal als ganzes


----------



## Blub Bekifft (26. April 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Dann solltest du es auch gleich so schreiben!
> Aber wie dem auch sei. Die Telekom selbst hat bekannt gegeben, das rein statistisch der "normale User" im Monat 15-20GB (ver)braucht. Und das wird auch so stimmen. 75% aller Haushalte haben, errechnet im Jahr 2012, einen Internetanschluss. 90% davon sind solche Nutzer und der Rest sind die Poweruser denen 75GB nicht reichen. Von denen ist dann vielleicht wiederum ein Drittel dabei die noch nicht mal mit 150-200GB im Monat klar kommen.
> Klar kann im Prinzip jeder so viel verbrauchen wenn er es drauf anlegt. Aber muss man das unbedingt? Ich sage mal nein, dass muss man nicht. Man muss die Cloud nicht nutzen, man muss nicht alle Spiele online kaufen und runterladen. Das liegt einfach nur an der Bequemlichkeit der User, die mittlerweile einfach zu faul sind im Laden ein Spiel zu kaufen, selbst wenn es dort in der Regel sogar günstiger ist als z.B. bei Steam. Und die Onlineanbieter reiben sich die Hände und haben die User dadurch fester im Griff und verdienen dabei sogar richtig gut. Erst haben alle geschrien wie es doch sein kann solche Programme wie Steam und Co. zu nutzen. Heute scheint das aber keinen mehr zu interessieren, weil man kann ja soviel runterladen wie man will.
> Irgendwo ist es dann nur logisch, das jedes Unternehmen das Internet anbietet an seine Grenzen stößt, egal wie stark man es ausbaut.
> ...



Dann Lese es halt auch mit 

Dem Rest stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu. An das Thema "Cloud" habe ich gar nicht gedacht, das wird besonders Tabletnutzer freuen die ihre Daten von dort hoch und runterschaufeln. Wenn man es genau nimmt, was braucht man eigentlich vom Internet ? Updates für Programme und System- Surfen für Recherche, Infos,.. im Grunde ist es nicht viel. Kino Filme kann ich auch anders anschauen, Games kaufe ich mir eh im Laden. Was braucht man eigentlich zum Leben? genau so wenig. Also es gibt genug Sparpotenzial wenn man sich mal wieder bewegt


----------



## myadictivo (26. April 2013)

Blub schrieb:


> Games kaufe ich mir eh im Laden



ahchso..und update/patches kann man sich dann wie früher per post gegen geld vom herstellen auf datenträger bestellen..oder hoffen, dass ne zeitung sie auf die heft-dvd presst.
und das ganze relativ zeitnah, weil man mit always on spielen ja auch so gut spielen kann, wenn die aktuelle version nicht installiert ist


----------



## Blub Bekifft (26. April 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ahchso..und update/patches kann man sich dann wie früher per post gegen geld vom herstellen auf datenträger bestellen..oder hoffen, dass ne zeitung sie auf die heft-dvd presst.
> und das ganze relativ zeitnah, weil man mit always on spielen ja auch so gut spielen kann, wenn die aktuelle version nicht installiert ist




Kommt immer auf das Game an. Nicht alle brauchen eine online Verbindung oder werden nur online gespielt. 

Klar hast Du da Recht, für jemanden der auf online fixiert ist da kommt schon was dazu, z.t. nicht wenig.


----------



## myadictivo (26. April 2013)

ja..aber die meisten 
natürlich trifft die traffic geschichte die gamer ziemlich hart. zocken an sich mag keinen nennenswerten traffic verursachen. aber ich erinnere mich in letzter zeit eigentlich an kein game, welches nicht teilweise zum release schon mehrere GB an patches gezogen hat.
es kann sich also unter umständen mal sehr schnell summieren. natürlich müßte man dann alleine schon durch die patches überhaupt ans limit kommen (wenn man denn sonst wirklich nichts macht außer emails schreiben und foren vollspamen).

sind ja nicht nur mmorpgs, die durch patches/content/addon-preloads und co mal schnell zuschlagen können. was ist mit games die ne kontenbindung haben (origin, uplay, steam). alles setzt mehr oder weniger schon eine internetverbindung voraus, selbst wenn sie ggf. noch offline spielbar sind. neue konsolen demnächst (gerüchteweise always on / always connected) und immer up-to-date was patches angeht. 

wenn man dann noch den anschluss teilt mit freundin /WG-bewohnern und co kann man schnell mal den überblick verlieren. oder will man wirklich vor jedem download erstmal gucken "wieviel traffic habe ich noch zur verfügung für den monat".

und mal ernsthaft : wer holt sich dsl16k, vdsl25/50mbit und/oder kabel, weil er bißl facebook´t, emails schreibt und in foren tippt.

mein 50mbit habe ich mir geholt, weil ich einen hohen anspruch an die geschwindigkeit habe und weil ich ein hohes datenaufkommen habe. sonst hätte ich auch bei dsl2k bleiben können und mir beim nächsten spiel, welches zu release schon 5-6GB patches zieht wieder ein loch in kopf gefreut, weil ich erstmal 6-8 stunden nicht zocken kann


----------



## Minatrix (26. April 2013)

o.O Es gibt genug Sparpotenzial wenn man sich wieder bewegt? Da halte ich mit Euros gegen. Den das was du sagst stimmt nur dann wenn man allein ist und genug Geld hat.

Ich persönlich würde die Angabe der Telekom zum Durchschnittsverbrauch von 90% der User übrigens nicht einfach so glauben ohne zu hinterfragen wer diese "normalen User" sind... Gibts da irgendwo was zu? Wo die diese Zahlen herhaben?

Ich möchte die Überlegung in den Raum werfen das diese Geschichte mit dem überlasteten Netz doch wohl hausgemacht von der Telekom ist, oder? Ich mein, das Netz gehört der Telekom, sie geben die Geschwindigkeit vor, zeigen sie uns ja gerade, also muss die Tkom ja erlaubt haben eine größere Bandbreite anzubieten... Dadurch das größere Bandbreiten angeboten wurden haben sich die Möglichkeiten entwickelt bzw. wurden für einen Großteil der Internetnutzer attraktiv, Clouddienste, digitaler Musik, Buch und Software sowie Spiele Download... Video on Demand, Streaming usw. Ohne die Angebote die die Tkom selber gemacht hat wäre das doch so garnicht passiert... aber sie bieten schneller, höher, weiter an, immer noch und prangern aber gleichzeitig die Leute an und wollen sie krass Abstrafen die die Bandbreite nutzen die ihnen verkauft wurde?
Was ist mit der Tatsache das Tkom eigene Dienste nicht betroffen sind? Weil der User ja dafür extra zahlt... ja, tue ich für Lovefilm auch... aber das Geld geht ja nicht an die Telekom. -.- Rein wirtschaftlich betrachtet, dieses System mit der Drosselung würde viele Entertainment Dienste bzw. alle die auf Download angewiesen sind zwingen entweder eine Reihe an Kunden zu verlieren oder aber eine Partnerschaft mit der Tkom einzugehen. Es würde die Telekom dazu befähigen alle anderen Anbieter auszubremsen...

Und jetzt kommt das Phänomen Halbwissen gepaart mit Kurzsichtigkeit und einer Priese Schadenfreude garniert mit hübschem Egoismus. zb. "was würdet ihr nur machen wenn wir noch 56k Modems nutzen würden" - Einfache Antwort, nix, dann hätten sich so Dienste wie Clouds, Steam und watchever nämlich gar nicht gebildet! Oder die Leute die sagen man müsse schon bekloppt sein über 75GB Traffic zu kommen und die behaupten nach der Drosselung könnte man sogar noch Online Spielen... Klar mag passen, wenn man allein im Haushalt ist und nicht wie ich zb. dort mit drei Personen am Netz hänge. "Dann sollt ihr auch mehr bezahlen" - Ha! Tue ich schon, ich hab nämlich genau deswegen von 6 auf 16k hochgeschraubt und zahle dafür entsprechend mehr! 

Hin und wieder mal über den Tellerrand blicken und auch mal an andere in anderen Situationen denken

Edit: https://netzpolitik.org/2013/drosselkom-warum-das-datenaufkommen-nur-vorgeschoben-ist-und-die-telekom-einfach-nur-mehr-geld-verdienen-will/ sollte man mal lesen, soviel zu überlasteten Netzen...


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2013)

[ctecvideo]51495[/ctecvideo]


----------



## Xidish (26. April 2013)

Minatrix schrieb:


> full


Also mit dem 56k Modem gab es auch verhältnismässig mehr Datenverkehr durch etliche Dienste als es die Leitungen zuliesen.
Es hat halt alles nur "etwas" länger gedauert.
Du sagtest, Du zahlst mehr?
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie TCom das handhabt - doch ich zahle seit "Ewigkeiten" fast einunddenselben Preis.
Auch die Umstellungen letztens Jahres von 16k DSL auf 5ok DSL kostete mich keinen Cent mehr.

Auf den Rest gehe ich jetzt mal nicht ein - bin zu müde und Dein Tellerrand ist mit grad zu hoch.


----------



## Minatrix (26. April 2013)

Als ich meinen Vertrag "damals" abgeschlossen hab konnte man noch wählen zwischen 2k, 6k und 16k  Mittlerweile ist das tatsächlich ein Preis, ich entschuldige mich für diese Fehlinfo.
Ich bin nicht sicher wo mein Tellerrand zu hoch sein soll... Ich versuche eben genau das nicht zu tun und mir anzusehen was so eine Drosselung verursachen würde und noch viel interessanter, ob sie nötig ist oder nur Geldmacherei und Kundenverarsche.


----------



## Xidish (26. April 2013)

Das ist ja auch lobenswert.   
Ich bin bestimmt auch kein absoluter Fan der Telekom - für mich aber noch das kleinere Übel von allem.
Und ich habe pro Telekom agiert, weil ich es nicht abkann, daß ohne Grundwissen gleich mal ein Schuldiger gesucht/gefunden wird, auf den nur geschimpft wird.

Das Vorhaben mit der Drosselung ist jedenfals für mich noch zu neu (auch wenn es andere Anbieter bereits längst praktizieren) -
als das ich da mir jetzt schon eine finale Meinung bilden kann, zumal das noch keine endgültige Sache zu sein scheit.
Und solange ich nicht genau weiß, was das alles betrifft, halte ich mich, wennauch skeptisch, noch neutral.

Aufregen kostet nur Nerven - umso schlimmer, wenn die Aufregung evtl. am Ende unbegründet sein wird. 

schöne Wochenende Euch


----------



## Saji (26. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Das Vorhaben mit der Drosselung ist jedenfals für mich noch zu neu (auch wenn es andere Anbieter bereits längst praktizieren) -



Öhm öhm... welche? Natürlich haben alle Anbieter eine mögliche Drosselung im Vertrag drin, wirklich nutzen bzw. erreichen tut sie keiner. Heute wieder mal nen Brief von KD in der Post gehabt und durchgelesen. Drosselung auf 100kbit, aber erst nach 60GB am Tag wohlgemerkt. Heißt am nächsten Tag könnte ich wieder munter weiterladen. Auf 30 Tage gesehen wäre das ein Volumen von 1800GB respektive 1,76TB. Wirklich eine aktive Drosselung die tatsächlich zuschlagen kann kenne ich nur von Mobilfunkverträgen bzw. Internet über Mobilfunk (Surfsticks und Co.). Von praktizieren kann hier absolut keine Rede sein, die einzigen die die Drosselung so in diesem Umfang durchsetzen möchten ist und bleibt die Telekom.


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2013)

> Die Telekom will den Datenstrom ihrer Kunden drosseln. Sie beendet damit das Prinzip der Netzneutralität und das anonyme Surfen, analysiert Malte Spitz von den Grünen.
> 
> Für maximal 44 Millionen Euro Mehreinnahmen im Jahr wird die gesamte Struktur im Festnetzinternet umgestellt? Für 44 Millionen Euro werden potenzielle Kunden vertrieben, werden Streitigkeiten über Fehlberechnungen und ein katastrophales Image in Kauf genommen? Diese maximalen Mehreinnahmen würden weniger als 0,1 Prozent des Jahresumsatzes der Telekom ausmachen.
> 
> ...






http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2013-04/telekom-netzneutralitaet-drossel/seite-1


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. April 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Natürlich haben alle Anbieter eine mögliche Drosselung im Vertrag drin,


oh gott zum glück nicht.
Soweit ich weiß bietet außer KD  im Moment nur 1&1 einen vergünstigen Vertrag mit Drosselung ab 100 GB.



Saji schrieb:


> wirklich nutzen bzw. erreichen tut sie keiner. Heute wieder mal nen Brief von KD in der Post gehabt und durchgelesen. Drosselung auf 100kbit, aber erst nach 60GB am Tag wohlgemerkt.


10 GB pro tag sind es bei KD, offiziell wollten sie aber erst ab 60 drosseln. In Berlin ist die Realität aber schon bei fröhlichen 10 GB angekommen. Ergo bräuchte man für WoW schon 3 Tage. Danke 100 MBit...

384k Inet ist unnutzbar, unspielbar, mein Bruder kennt das vom LTE Drosselung aus erster Hand. Da zickt schon Skype.


----------



## Dagonzo (26. April 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> und mal ernsthaft : wer holt sich dsl16k, vdsl25/50mbit und/oder kabel, weil er bißl facebook´t, emails schreibt und in foren tippt.


Viele Smartphone-Nutzer z.B.
Wobei mich das gerade bei denen wundert warum sie LTE nutzen. Zum einem ist UMTS im Prinzip für alles schnell genug. Und zum anderen könnte man rein rechnerisch ein Smartphone mit 64GB Speicher innerhalb von wenigen Stunden mit Daten zuknallen. Von der Drosselung, die schon nach 5-15min Download einsetzen kann ganz zu schweigen, je nach dem wie groß das Downloadvolumen ist. Welchen Sinn hat LTE also? Das man statt 20sec nur 10 warten muss? Außerdem sind die meisten Apps so klein das es sich nicht wirklich lohnt. OK, wenn es mal Navi-Software ist, dann ist das schon ein bisschen mehr, aber das macht man ja dann auch nicht jeden Tag. 
Aber dafür mehr Geld auszugeben und wie gesagt nach wenigen Minuten schon am Downloadlimit zu sein, macht keinen Sinn. Solche Angebote sind der größte Witz von der Telekom. So was empfinde ich als viel mehr Abzocke, als die Drosselung beim normalen Internetanschluß.


> mein 50mbit habe ich mir geholt, weil ich einen hohen anspruch an die geschwindigkeit habe und weil ich ein hohes datenaufkommen habe. sonst hätte ich auch bei dsl2k bleiben können und mir beim nächsten spiel, welches zu release schon 5-6GB patches zieht wieder ein loch in kopf gefreut, weil ich erstmal 6-8 stunden nicht zocken kann


Naja das ist wohl etwas übertrieben. Die Downloads für größere Patches, gerade bei MMO´s, sind in der Regel schon 1-3 Wochen vor Release verfügbar. Und 5-6GB sind es auch nicht, vielleicht ein Drittel davon. Größer war ja selbst "WoW - Mists of Pandaria" nicht.

Aber was das Thema Drosselung ansich angeht. Sowas gab es ja nun früher auch schon. 1&1 war ja da ein großer Spezialist drin, Leute zu kündigen die Monat für Monat Downloads ohne Ende durchführten. Irgendwie haben sich damals auch kaum Leute darüber aufgeregt, ausser vielleicht die, die es direkt betraf. Heute meckert jeder über die Telekom, das sie so was vorhaben, was ich zumindest zum Teil gerechtfertigt finde. 
Und eines darf man dabei auch nicht vergessen. Die Internetanschlüsse, gerade was die schnelleren ab 16Mbit angeht, sind vergleichsweise in Deutschland um einiges günstiger als in anderen Europäischen Ländern. Andere zahlen teilweise deutlich mehr dafür.


ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 384k Inet ist unnutzbar, unspielbar, mein Bruder kennt das vom LTE Drosselung aus erster Hand. Da zickt schon Skype.


Das liegt aber daran das LTE nicht so kontinuierlich und stabil läuft wie ein normaler DSL-Anschluss. Das war bzw. ist bei UMTS auch nicht besser und zum Teil schon sehr vom Standort abhängig. In der Regel reichen die 384kbit allemal zum spielen im Netz, für jedes Spiel.


----------



## Saji (26. April 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> oh gott zum glück nicht.
> Soweit ich weiß bietet außer KD  im Moment nur 1&1 einen vergünstigen Vertrag mit Drosselung ab 100 GB.
> 
> 
> ...



Laut meinem Flyer werden ab 10GB die Filesharing-Ports gedrosselt. Was sich da natürlich unschön auf den P2P-Downloader vom WoW Launcher auswirkt, ja. Ob und wie es da regionale Unterschiede gibt kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2013)

also zum glück hat wow noch keinen 10 gb patch

aber star wars the old republic hat zum bsp als ich bei f2p beginn installierte und patchte ziemlich langgedauert und the secret world die patches auch

dafür ist steam nicht von betroffen habe mal sleeping dogs 3 mal an einem abend runtergeladen und gelöscht auf steam weil ich hoffte das ich endlich mal einen höheren patch als den release patch bekomme aber blieb leider bei


----------



## win3ermute (26. April 2013)

Die Telekom wirbt mit eigener Cloud, VOD etc. für ihre DSL-Flatrates - ergo verkauft diese Firma seit Jahren das "unbegrenzte" Surfen als Argument für ihr Produkt.

Nicht nur das: Das Entertain-Paket der Telekom über IP verschlingt Bandbreite über Bandbreite und wird täglich ausgebaut - nur ist dieser große Bandbreitenverschwender demnächst von der Drosselung ausgeschlossen.

Aber es kommt noch dicker: Bis 2016 soll das analoge Telefonnetz komplett abgeschaltet werden; es wird dann ausschließlich über das Internet telefoniert, was dank Diensten wie "HD Voices" wiederrum für mehr Bandbreite sorgt. Der Grund: Man spart sich Milliarden an Kosten für das analoge Netz ein.

Entertainment Comfort gibt es ab 39,95 Euro - ergo ungedrosselte Bandbreite für das eigene Internet-TV mit gleichzeitigem Anschauen und Aufnehmen von verschiedenen Sendungen. Ich bezweifle, daß es demnächst für 5,- Euro Aufpreis eine ungedrosselte Flat geben wird, damit alle anderen Dienste den firmeneigenen Produkten gleichwertig gestellt wwerden. 
Abhilfe schafft hier ein Gesetz zur Netzneutralität, wie es in Frankreich und der Schweiz gerade "in der Mache" ist. Die Niederlande haben für Mobilfunkverträge bereits ein Gesetz; in Norwegen gibt es zumindest eine "Branchenvereinbarung".

Dann hat die T-Kom ein Problem, weil auch ihre Dienste der Drosselung unterliegen und damit Entertain nutzlos ist und VoIP gar nicht realisierbar. Nur: Dann braucht es auch keine Drosselung mehr; dann gibt es genügend Bandbreite!

Kommt die T-Kom mit ihren Vorstellungen tatsächlich durch, haben wir bald kanadische Zustände: Ein paar Firmen teilen sich den Markt; der Anbieter ist völlig egal. Dienste wie Netflix haben keinerlei Chancen, sich durchzusetzen. 

Vielleicht haben wir dank "White-List-Verträgen" dann die "freie Auswahl": Unbegrenzt youtuben nur bei 1&1; für Gaming mit EA, Steam und Activision-Blizz (mehr gibbet dann nich auf der White-List) muß man nach Arcor und für TV zur T-Kom.

Was hier übrigens bisher überhaupt nicht beachtet wurde: Dienste wie Youtube etc. zahlen bereits ihren Obulus, daß sie ihre Dienste in die Netze der Telekom einspeisen!

Interessant natürlich noch diese Wortmeldung eines Router-Spezialisten: Klick mich hart

Edit: Um einige informative Links erweitert.


----------



## Saji (26. April 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Die Telekom wirbt mit eigener Cloud, VOD etc. für ihre DSL-Flatrates - ergo verkauft diese Firma seit Jahren das "unbegrenzte" Surfen als Argument für ihr Produkt.
> 
> Nicht nur das: Das Entertain-Paket der Telekom über IP verschlingt Bandbreite über Bandbreite und wird täglich ausgebaut - nur ist dieser große Bandbreitenverschwender demnächst von der Drosselung ausgeschlossen.
> 
> ...



Da muss man gar nicht mehr viel zu sagen. Die Waschkatze hat sowas von recht! Und Tatsache: das mit YT ist mir auch völlig entfallen.


----------



## Minatrix (26. April 2013)

DANKE, das ist am Ende das was ich sagen wollte und offenbar nicht rüber gebracht hab!


----------



## Xidish (26. April 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Öhm öhm... welche?


Ich meinte da z.B. auch eher 1&1 bei Smartphone-Internet.
Meine Flat-Verbindung wurde letztes Jahr auf ca 14ooo kbits aufgestockt (von anfangs ca 72oo).
Das Volumen hatte ich bei den 72oo kbits schon nach kurzer Zeit ausgeschöpft.
Da gab's es dann eine Drosselung schrittweise bis auf 23 kbits - das nenn' ich mal 'ne Drosselung!

Was ich jedoch interessant finde, daß Vodafone bereits mit einem früheren Drosselungsvorhaben gescheitert ist -
warum nicht auch zukünftig die Telekom ... und
daß es nun bereits Thema im Bundestag ist.

Die Begründung mit dem begrenzten Datenverkehr ist imo nur herangezogen.
Bei den Entwicklungen/Entdeckungen etc., die es bisher gab, kann es nur besser & kostengünstiger geworden sein trotz höherem Datenverkehr.
Zumindest weiß ich das noch so von meinem Vater, der mit daran beteilgt war, als das www in/mit CERN entdeckt wurde.

Ich kapier diese Technik und deren Zusamenhänge zwar nicht - daher die Aussagen nur aus dem Kopf, soweit ich es behalten habe.^^

Imo geht es der Telekom hier lediglich um den Ausbau der Monopolstellung.
Wenn das wirklich so ist, ist es ein Weg in alte Zeiten, die aber kein Kremium mehr befürworten würde.



> Was hier übrigens bisher überhaupt nicht beachtet wurde: Dienste wie Youtube etc. zahlen bereits ihren Obulus, daß sie ihre Dienste in die Netze der Telekom einspeisen!


Eigentlich braucht man das auch nicht besonders beachten, da von vielen ein Obulus an die Telekom bezahlt wird - völlig normal.

gn8


----------



## myadictivo (26. April 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja das ist wohl etwas übertrieben. Die Downloads für größere Patches, gerade bei MMO´s, sind in der Regel schon 1-3 Wochen vor Release verfügbar. Und 5-6GB sind es auch nicht, vielleicht ein Drittel davon. Größer war ja selbst "WoW - Mists of Pandaria" nicht.


guild wars 2 und defiance hatte ich mir zum start gekauft. beide spiele haben erstmal je ~5gb gezogen. sc2 mußte preloaded werden auf addon niveau, auch wenn man sich das addon garnicht gekauft hätte. ähnliches prinzip bei wow.
also wenns dumm läuft sitzt man dann vorm rechner, hat sein limit warum auch immer schon fast ausgereizt und darf dann fröhlich zugucken wie sich der fortschrittbalken kein meter bewegt


----------



## win3ermute (26. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Imo geht es der Telekom hier lediglich um den Ausbau der Monopolstellung.
> Wenn das wirklich so ist, ist es ein Weg in alte Zeiten, die aber kein Kremium mehr befürworten würde.



Natürlich geht es der T-Kom alleine darum - und um Einsparungen im Ausbau! Du meinst übrigens "Gremium" - bedenke aber, daß der Bund mit 15 % einer der größten Anteilseigner der Telekom ist. Ein Schelm, wer da noch obendrein an staatliches Kalkül denkt.



> Eigentlich braucht man das auch nicht besonders beachten, da von vielen ein Obulus an die Telekom bezahlt wird - völlig normal.



Du findest es also normal, daß Firmen für die von ihnen abgerufenen Datenvolumen bereits zahlen; die Bandbreite also bereits vom Anbieter selbst bezahlt wird und dennoch der Konsument dieser Dienste nochmals quasi vom "Spediteur" zur Kasse gebeten werden soll, wenn er diese bereits bezahlten Dienste nutzt?
Oder glaubst Du, Webhosting etc. nebst Traffic bekämen diese Firmen geschenkt?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Posts über WWW


Kann es sein, dass du Internet mit WWW verwechselst?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. April 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das liegt aber daran das LTE nicht so kontinuierlich und stabil läuft wie ein normaler DSL-Anschluss. Das war bzw. ist bei UMTS auch nicht besser und zum Teil schon sehr vom Standort abhängig. In der Regel reichen die 384kbit allemal zum spielen im Netz, für jedes Spiel.


Ich war erstaunt wie stabil und kontinuierlich lte bei ihm in der pampa in badenwürtemberg läuft.
30er ping bei bf3 mit skype ist da kein problem. abende lang ohne lags.

gedrosselt war damit allerdings schluss. ka vlt ist den ihre drosseltechnologie auch mist. Aber skype? nope laggt. sc2? nope, kick nach ein paar minuten wegen zuvieler laggs.


----------



## Saji (26. April 2013)

Ich denke ja auch das man mit den 348kbit die meisten Spiele relativ problemlos spielen kann. Wird zwar gerade bei latenzlastigen Spielen wie Counter Strike oder Battlefield kein allzu großes Vergnügen sein, aber es geht. Das Lieblingsradio dabei aber online hören ist definitiv nicht mehr drin. Auch sollte dann wohl kein Familienmitglied in der Zeit rumsurfen. *g*

Ich frage mich aber nach wie vor ob der Telekom ein Zacken aus der Krone bricht wenn die Drosselung bei Festnetzanschlüssen bei 2Mbit liegen würde. Das wäre noch immer kein Luxus, aber damit wäre immerhin Onlineradio wieder möglich. Immerhin zahle ich für dieses mögliche Feature zu einem gewissen Grad ja schon. GEZ lässt grüßen.


----------



## Aun (26. April 2013)

und wenn ich euch so lese, glaub ich, ihr habt bits und bytes nicht verstanden ^^ ihr redet alle die 384 kBITs schön..... ihr lebt mal sowas von im gestern


----------



## Belo79 (26. April 2013)

MMhh, also ich habe im Monat knappe 150GB Transfervolumen und das mit einer 6000er Leitung. 
Viel von dem Traffic geht für die Arbeit drauf, der Rest besteht aus Spiel Clients ziehen, Videos streamen......

Bin nicht bei der Telekom, würde aber aus Prinzip meinen Vertrag platt machen und zu einem anderen Anbieter gehen. In der heutigen Zeit, wo die Nutzung und das benötigte Datenvolumen immer weiter ansteigt, ist so eine Ankündigung eine üble Sache. Mit solchen Reaktionen hat der rosa Riese bestimmt nicht gerechnet. Meiner Meinung nach dient die Drosselung nur dazu, um die High User weg zubekommen und eine neue Einnahmequelle zu schaffen.

Mal schauen was am Ende wirklich kommt


----------



## Xidish (26. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du Internet mit WWW verwechselst?


Nö, eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Nö, eigentlich nicht.



sicher?


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2013)

Das *World Wide Web* [&#716;w&#604;&#720;ld&#716;wa&#618;d&#712;w&#603;b] (kurz *Web* oder *WWW* aus dem Englischen für: „Weltweites Netz“) ist ein über das Internet abrufbares System von elektronischen Hypertext-Dokumenten, die durch Hyperlinks miteinander verknüpft sind und über die Protokolle HTTP bzw. HTTPS übertragen werden.

Das *Internet* (von englisch _interconnected network_), kurz das *Netz*, ist ein weltweites Netzwerk, bestehend aus vielen Rechnernetzwerken, durch das Daten ausgetauscht werden. Es ermöglicht die Nutzung von Internetdiensten wie E-Mail, Telnet, Usenet, Dateiübertragung, WWW und in letzter Zeit zunehmend auch Telefonie, Radio und Fernsehen.


----------



## Xidish (27. April 2013)

Was wollt Ihr beiden eigentlich sagen/mitteilen?^^
Ich habe nie Internet mit dem www gleichgesetzt!

Nur die Entdeckung des www in Cern hat das Internet "revolutioniert" (oder wie man sowas nennt).

Guten Morgen/Gute Nacht


----------



## win3ermute (27. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Nur die Entdeckung des www in Cern hat das Internet "revolutioniert" (oder wie man sowas nennt).



Man kann eine Sache wie das Internet entwickeln, aber nicht "entdecken". Das WWW war eine quasi unvermeidbare Weiter- und Neuentwicklung bereits existierender Projekte. Sind die technologischen Voraussetzungen vorhanden, ist eine Weiterentwicklung quasi unvermeidbar (siehe verschiedene Erfindungen wie Glühbirne, Grammophon etc., die teilweise von mehreren Leuten auf verschiedenen Kontinenten fast zeitgleich gemacht wurden).

Aber das ist natürlich off-topic und nur als Einschub gedacht.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. April 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich denke ja auch das man mit den 348kbit die meisten Spiele relativ problemlos spielen kann. Wird zwar gerade bei latenzlastigen Spielen wie Counter Strike oder Battlefield kein allzu großes Vergnügen sein, aber es geht. Das Lieblingsradio dabei aber online hören ist definitiv nicht mehr drin. Auch sollte dann wohl kein Familienmitglied in der Zeit rumsurfen. *g*


Die Latenz hat nicht wirklich was mit der Geschwindigkeit des Zugangs zu tun. Früher mit ISDN hatte ich bessere Pings als andere mit DSL hatten. Schon allein deswegen weil die Telekom bei DSL ein Fehlerprotokoll mitlaufen lies das man gegen Zuzahlung abschalten lassen konnte. Mit ISDN hatte ich Latenzen von 50-70ms, DSL hatte locker 100-120ms. Und mit der 1Mbit SDSL-Leitung die ich nach ISDN von der QSC-AG hatte, kommt heute keine 50 oder 100Mbit Leitung mit. Damit hatte ich zum großen Teil bei Egoshootern auf Servern in den USA bessere Latenzen als die Amerikaner selbst.


win3ermute schrieb:


> Man kann eine Sache wie das Internet entwickeln, aber nicht "entdecken". Das WWW war eine quasi unvermeidbare Weiter- und Neuentwicklung bereits existierender Projekte. Sind die technologischen Voraussetzungen vorhanden, ist eine Weiterentwicklung quasi unvermeidbar (siehe verschiedene Erfindungen wie Glühbirne, Grammophon etc., die teilweise von mehreren Leuten auf verschiedenen Kontinenten fast zeitgleich gemacht wurden).
> 
> Aber das ist natürlich off-topic und nur als Einschub gedacht.


Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt dann wurde das "Netz", also die Basis für das heutige Internet eigentlich vom/für das amerikanische Militär bereits Anfang der 1960er Jahren erfunden.


----------



## Saji (27. April 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Die Latenz hat nicht wirklich was mit der Geschwindigkeit des Zugangs zu tun. Früher mit ISDN hatte ich bessere Pings als andere mit DSL hatten. Schon allein deswegen weil die Telekom bei DSL ein Fehlerprotokoll mitlaufen lies das man gegen Zuzahlung abschalten lassen konnte. Mit ISDN hatte ich Latenzen von 50-70ms, DSL hatte locker 100-120ms. Und mit der 1Mbit SDSL-Leitung die ich nach ISDN von der QSC-AG hatte, kommt heute keine 50 oder 100Mbit Leitung mit. Damit hatte ich zum großen Teil bei Egoshootern auf Servern in den USA bessere Latenzen als die Amerikaner selbst.



Okay, hatte mich doof ausgedrückt. ^^ Meinte halt das Nachziehen der Hitbox, was nun natürlich nicht zwangsläufig mit der Latenz zusammenhängen muss.


----------



## win3ermute (27. April 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt dann wurde das "Netz", also die Basis für das heutige Internet eigentlich vom/für das amerikanische Militär bereits Anfang der 1960er Jahren erfunden.



Jupp, das meinte ich als "technische Grundlage"; habe mich aber nicht einwandfrei ausgedrückt. Das ARPA-Net war die Grundlage, aus der sich das "WWW" zwangsläufig entwickeln mußte. Unix war da; C war entwickelt - es brauchte noch die Brücke, um die verschiedenen Bausteine zusammenzufügen. 

Wollte hier noch was längeres schreiben; passt aber nicht wirklich in die Diskussion - deshalb packe ich das in meinen buffed-Blog.


----------



## Legendary (27. April 2013)

Wenn es wahr ist, was Congstar da von sich gibt, werde ich, wenn ich im Herbst umziehe sowieso da hinwechseln. Von jetzt 52,95 Euro auf 29,99 (dafür ohne Entertain was ich sowieso nicht nutze ohne die Box)

http://www.golem.de/...1304-98977.html


----------



## Xidish (27. April 2013)

Da würde ich erst abwarten.
Da steht nur - sie planen es nicht.

Was solche Aussagen heutzutage bedeuten, wissen wir ja genug.
Und erst recht wenn es eine "Tochter" der Telekom ist und sie ebenso Leitungen der "Mutter" benutzen ...
Telekom wird da wohl noch Mitspracherecht haben und wenn die es doch anderrs wollen wie bei sich kommt auch da die Drosselung.

Wieweit da der Mutterkonzern noch Mitspracherecht hat, sah man damals bei AOL und seiner "Tochter" Compuserve.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Was wollt Ihr beiden eigentlich sagen/mitteilen?^^
> Ich habe nie Internet mit dem www gleichgesetzt!
> 
> Nur die Entdeckung des www in Cern hat das Internet "revolutioniert" (oder wie man sowas nennt).
> ...



Es geht mir darum, dass es hier ums Internet geht und nicht um das WWW. Mich hat es irritiert, dass du hier ein paar mal (ich glaube 2 Posts sinds) mit dem WWW anfängst. Ich hatte das Gefühl, als ob da was durcheinander geschmissen wird. 
Wynn hingegen will sich nur (mal wieder) einmischen und postet Wikipediainhalte ohne zu Wissen um was es geht. 

BTW. Das WWW ist tatsächlich eine Erfindung und keine Entdeckung. 
Ansonsten einen guten Morgen auch dir.

Was mich bei der Debatte so sehr interessiert: Wie wird das dann mit Unternehmen gehandhabt? Wenn die Telekom das durchzieht heißt es entweder Sonderkonditionen für bestimmte Unternehmen, was ungerecht ist gegenüber kleineren und MSU, sowie Privatpersonen oder die Telekom verursacht einen ernstzunehmenden wirtschaftlichen Schaden.


----------



## Firun (27. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Es geht mir darum, dass es hier ums Internet geht und nicht um das WWW. Mich hat es irritiert, dass du hier ein paar mal (ich glaube 2 Posts sinds) mit dem WWW anfängst. Ich hatte das Gefühl, als ob da was durcheinander geschmissen wird.
> Wynn hingegen will sich nur (mal wieder) einmischen und postet Wikipediainhalte ohne zu Wissen um was es geht.
> 
> BTW. Das WWW ist tatsächlich eine Erfindung und keine Entdeckung.
> ...



Die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt, aber leider noch keine Antwort gefunden :/


----------



## Derulu (27. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was mich bei der Debatte so sehr interessiert: Wie wird das dann mit Unternehmen gehandhabt? Wenn die Telekom das durchzieht heißt es entweder Sonderkonditionen für bestimmte Unternehmen, was ungerecht ist gegenüber kleineren und MSU, sowie Privatpersonen oder die Telekom verursacht einen ernstzunehmenden wirtschaftlichen Schaden.



Unternehmen (egal welche Größe, sogar EU) haben doch in der Regel eigene Tarife und Verträge mit gesonderten Konditionen (und je größer das Unternehmen desto anders lauten die Konditionen^^), bzw. sollten sie haben (Privatkundentarife sind nicht für sie gedacht) - diese haben andere Preise und (so es sie gibt) andere Limits (häufig schon zu den alten Zeiten mit Limits für Privatkunden bereits ohne Limit) 

Diese Änderung dürfte (was man so rausliest aus den diversen Berichterstattungen) in der Regel nur Privatkundentarife betreffen


----------



## Blub Bekifft (27. April 2013)

Unternehmen ab einer gewissen Größenordnung haben eine Standleitung. Klein Betriebe oder Freiberufler sind meist auf solche teils "Sonder Tarife" angewiesen weil diese Unternehmenspakete relativ teuer sind.

Ferner gibt es nicht nur die Telekom die solchen Service anbietet sondern auch andere, IBM z.b. 

Bleibt aber immer noch die Frag in wie weit gemietete Leitungen bei der Telekom von anderen Anbietern betroffen sind. Fakt ist bisher nur, das die Leistungen der Telekom wie Entertainment aus diesen Vertrag raus genommen werden.

Dürfte noch zu klären sein wie die Telekom mit den bestehenden Kunden umgeht, besonders derer dessen Vertag in den nächsten Monaten ausläuft. Sicher werden diese in den nächsten Monaten einen Netten Anruf bekommen und einen neuen Vertag "schmackhaft" gemacht bekommen. 
Vorstellbar wäre ein kleines "Zubrot" zu dem "Limit" bei gleichbleibenden Kosten, wie sie es schon immer getan haben. 

Das dürfte aber die sogenannte "Netzneutralität" beeinflussen. Die Monopolkommission hat lt. Bericht der Finacial Time die Telekom bereits ermahnt. Es gab schon einmal den Versuch mit der Drosselung von einem anderen Unternhemen, dieser Schuß ging nach hinten los


----------



## win3ermute (27. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was mich bei der Debatte so sehr interessiert: Wie wird das dann mit Unternehmen gehandhabt? Wenn die Telekom das durchzieht heißt es entweder Sonderkonditionen für bestimmte Unternehmen, was ungerecht ist gegenüber kleineren und MSU, sowie Privatpersonen oder die Telekom verursacht einen ernstzunehmenden wirtschaftlichen Schaden.



In welche Richtung? Als Anbieter zahlt derzeit bereits der Content-Vertreiber einen Batzen Geld, damit die T-Kom seine Daten wie angefordert zum Kunden bringt. 
Als Geschäftskunde bei der T-Kom hast Du denselben Tarif wie die Privatkunden - wenn Du über I-Net bestellst und das auch nur 12 Monate lang; danach 10 % Aufschlag. Von der Drosselung sind Geschäftskunden allerdings nicht betroffen; die Verteuerung betrifft ausschließlich die bösen Privathaushalte.


----------



## Wynn (1. Mai 2013)

<h1></h1>*Drosselung im Internet: Bundesnetzagentur bittet Telekom um Klärung*

Mit neuen Tarifen möchte die Deutsche Telekom Vielnutzer im 
schnellen Internet zur Kasse bitten und ansonsten das Surftempo 
drosseln. Bevor die umstrittenen Obergrenzen für die sogenannten 
Flatrates wirksam werden, *greift die Bundesnetzagentur ein. *
*Bestehen rechtliche Zweifel, könnte die Bundesnetzagentur den Tarif kippen.*

 „Da wir weiteren Klärungsbedarf sehen, haben auch wir uns an das 
Unternehmen gewandt“, sagte Netzagentur-Sprecher René Henn dem 
Volksfreund. Zuvor war bekanntgeworden, dass Bundeswirtschaftsminister Philipp Rösler (FDP) 
sich in einem Brief an Telekom-Chef René Obermann gewandt hatte. Rösler ermahnte das 
Unternehmen und teilte mit, dass die Netzagentur den Fall überprüft.Für die Telekom ist das
 problematisch. „Netzneutralität wird in der 
Debatte teilweise mit einer Gratis-Internetkultur verwechselt“, sagte 
Konzernsprecher Philipp Blank. Er betonte aber auch: „Uns ist an einer 
sachlichen Diskussion gelegen.“

Kunden, aber auch Politiker wie Bundesminister Rösler hatten sich daran 
gestoßen, dass die Telekom beispielsweise den eigenen Videodienst 
T-Entertain von der Tempodrosselung ausnehmen will. Für 
Unternehmenssprecher Blank ist das kein Problem. Die Begründung: 
Entertain sei kein regulärer Internetdienst, sondern ein Fernsehdienst, 
für den Kunden extra bezahlten.

Allerdings wird T-Entertain im Paket verkauft, das als Kombination von 
Surfen, Telefonieren und Fernsehen via Internet beworben wird. Anders 
ausgedrückt: Das Fernsehen von der Telekom bekommt der Kunde nur mit 
einem Internetzgang vom selben Unternehmen. Und wird der neue Tarif mit 
Tempodrosselung Wirklichkeit, würde die Nutzung konkurrierender 
Videoangebote das genutzte Datenvolumen erhöhen, T-Entertain aber nicht.

http://www.volksfreund.de/nachrichten/welt/themendestages/brennpunkte/Topthemen-Drosselung-im-Internet-Bundesnetzagentur-bittet-Telekom-um-Klaerung%3Bart64,3510108


----------



## Bragos (2. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, Entertain wird im Paket mit verkauft. Das Dumme ist nur, was will einer mit dem Entertain wenn er für z.b. die Online Videotek oder andere zubuchbare Dienste den Traffic angerechnet bekommt. Hab gelesen das Sony ein Stream rausbringen will wo Filme über 100GB groß sein sollen.


Wie dem auch sei, bestehende Kunden die nicht das ganze Volumen nutzen, müssen sich auch veralbert vorkommen. Sofern die neuen Vertäge günstiger werden um auch lukrativer zu sein, bezahlen diese bis Vertragsende Traffic die sie ja nicht brauchen für teures Geld.

Man kann es Drehen wie man es will, ich glaube die schießen sich damit ein Eigentor, den deren Dienste an denen sie ja kräftig mitverdienten werden nicht mehr so oft genutzt werden.


----------



## Saji (2. Mai 2013)

Bragos schrieb:


> Stimmt, Entertain wird im Paket mit verkauft. Das Dumme ist nur, was will einer mit dem Entertain wenn er für z.b. die Online Videotek oder andere zubuchbare Dienste den Traffic angerechnet bekommt. Hab gelesen das Sony ein Stream rausbringen will wo Filme über 100GB groß sein sollen.
> 
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, bestehende Kunden die nicht das ganze Volumen nutzen, müssen sich auch veralbert vorkommen. Sofern die neuen Vertäge günstiger werden um auch lukrativer zu sein, bezahlen diese bis Vertragsende Traffic die sie ja nicht brauchen für teures Geld.
> ...



Ich denke du meinst die neue supertolle 4k Auflösung. Ja, das saugt massig Bandbreite und Volumen, aber nur wenn man auch die entsprechenden Wiedergabegeräte besitzt. Auf einem popeligen FullHD Fernseher brauch ich keine 4k Filme laufen lassen.

Günstiger werden die Tarife auf gar keinen Fall. Und man bezahlt ja nicht um das Volumen zu nutzen, sondern um es nutzen *zu können*. Das Können am Ende ist genau das wo Umsatz erzielt wird. 75GB verkaufen aber am Ende nur 30GB abgeben. Auf der anderen Seite stehen die, die mehr als 75GB mit Fullspeed brauchen und dann dementsprechend auch wieder Euros abdrücken. Am wenigsten verdient die Telekom wohl an denen, die am Ende des Abrechnungszeitraumes die 75GB vollmachen. Was allerdings voraussetzen würde das Traffic nennenswerte Kosten verursacht. Und da gehen ja die Meinung der Experten etwas arg auseinander.


----------



## Wynn (4. Mai 2013)

<h1 class="Bpadd_10"></h1>Downloads haben als Kaufoption im Musikbereich eine kritische Masse erreicht. Etwa jeder Vierte Einwohner Deutschlands lädt sich bereits kostenpflichtige Musikdateien im Web herunter, inzwischen meist als MP3-Datei. 

 Immerhin 16 Prozent der Kunden von Download-Shops kaufen dabei inzwischen regelmäßig Musik online. Das entspricht knapp 3 Millionen Nutzern in diesem Land. Das ist das Ergebnis einer repräsentativen Umfrage im Auftrag des IT-Branchenverbandes BITKOM durch das Meinungsforschungsinstitut Forsa. 

Die virtuellen Plattenläden im Netz sind dabei vor allem bei Männern beliebt: Jeder dritte (34 Prozent) kauft hier Musikdateien im Netz. Dagegen nutzt nur jede fünfte Frau Download-Shops (18 Prozent). Über die Gründe für diesen Unterschied liegen allerdings keine konkreteren Informationen vor. 


 "Das Geschäft mit Musik-Downloads und -Streams ist aus der Nische herausgekommen und sorgt inzwischen für nennenswerte Umsätze der Musikindustrie", kommentierte Christian P. Illek vom BITKOM-Hauptvorstand, den Trend. Und dies hat seine Grundlage auch in der sonstigen technischen Entwicklung: Musikdateien lassen sich mittlerweile auf eine breiten Palette von Geräten abspielen: Auf klassischen MP3-Playern, Smartphones und Tablet Computern sowie immer mehr Stereoanlagen und Autoradios. DRM-Systeme, die hier für Behinderungen sorgen, sind kaum noch bei Anbietern zu finden. 

Im Schnitt geben die Käufer von Musikdateien 7,50 Euro pro Monat in den Online-Shops aus. Die Ausgaben pro Nutzer variieren dabei allerdings stark, selbst wenn man Ausreißer nach oben oder unten nicht beachtet: Etwa jeder dritte Online-Musikkäufer (32 Prozent) bezahlt zwischen drei und fünf Euro pro Monat. Zwischen sechs und zehn Euro gibt immerhin jeder fünfte Kunde der Shops aus. Für mehr als zehn Euro pro Monat lädt jeder siebente Anwender (15 Prozent) Musik herunter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://winfuture.de/news,75875.html


----------



## Saji (6. Mai 2013)

> Die Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen hat die Deutsche Telekom wegen der Drosselungs-Klausel in neuen DSL-Verträgen abgemahnt. Das teilte der gemeinnützige Verein am heutigen Montag mit. Die Verbraucherschützer verlangen, dass die seit dem 2. Mai geltenden Klauseln wieder aus den DSL-Verträgen gestrichen werden. Sie ermöglichen es der Telekom, die Geschwindigkeit des Internetzugangs auf 384 kBit/s zu drosseln, wenn ein bestimmtes monatliches Datenvolumen erreicht wurde. Das bedeute etwa für VDSL-Kunden eine "satte Reduzierung der Surfgeschwindigkeit um bis zu 99,2 Prozent".





> Die Verbraucherzentrale ist überzeugt, dass die verbleibende Übertragungsrate nach der Drosselung es unmöglich mache, das Internet zeitgemäß zu nutzen. Eine Internetseite zu öffnen bedeute unter diesen Umständen bereits eine harte Geduldsprobe. Ohne Qualitätseinbußen könne man dann außerdem weder Internetvideos angucken noch online Musik hören. Und wenn "wie üblich" mehrere Geräte gleichzeitig auf die Verbindung zugreifen, drohe die Verbindung zu ersticken.
> 
> Die so entstehende Benachteiligung der Verbraucher sei nicht hinzunehmen. Ihnen würde über das Kleingedruckte die Möglichkeit eines diskriminierungsfreien Zugangs zu allen Diensten genommen. Der Telekom bleiben laut Verbraucherzentrale nun zehn Tage Zeit, um einen Verzicht auf die Klausel zu erklären. Tue sie dies nicht, müssten die Gerichte entscheiden, ob die Drosselung zulässig ist oder nicht.




http://www.heise.de/...ab-1857227.html

Ich bin wirklich gespannt wie die Telekom darauf nun reagiert.


----------



## worker2000 (6. Mai 2013)

Ich kann die Telekom sehr wohl verstehen auch wenn ich es persönlich nicht gut heiße. 

Ich bin selber Techniker für einen großen Telefonanbieter und habe täglich mit den Auswirkungen eines verstopften Netzes zu tun. Dabei macht sich das schon sehr bemerkbar wie ausgelastet z.B. ein HVT (Hauptverteiler) ist. Alleine durch den Anstieg von Werbung im Netz (hier bei Buffed ja auch in form von kleinen Werbevideos) oder aber ein geändertes Nutzerverhalten wirken sich massiv auf die Qualität und Stabilität des Backbone (das innere IP-Netz des Telefonanbieters) aus. Ob der Weg über eine pauschale Drosselung ab einer Nutzung von x GB der richtige Weg ist, darüber könnte man ggf. streiten. 

Ich sehe das im normalen Leben. Es gibt ganz viele Kunden die nutzen *im Durchschnitt im Monat* bei einem 16 MBit Anschluss irgend etwas um die 30 - 40 GB. Dabei wären sie im vollen Rahmen. Wer mehr nutzt kann sich ja ggf. auch mehr Traffic kaufen. Benutzer die mehr Bandbreite wollen können jederzeit auf einen VDSL Anschluss umsteigen und können dann entsprechend auch mehr Traffic generieren. Natürlich sollten diese Grenzen nicht starr definiert sein sondern müssten anpassbar sein da ich davon ausgehe das der Traffic in den nächsten Jahren über die einzelnen Dienste eher noch weiter steigen wird. Was ich aber sehr deutlich sehe ist das das Thema "Fair Use" versagt hat. Es gibt 99 Kunden die sich daran halten und keine 40 GB im Monat generieren. In der gleichen Zeit habe ich aber auch immer wieder Kunden die *pro Woche 120GB Traffic verursachen* und das kann einfach nicht sein. Bei solchen Kunden wäre ich immer dafür das sie den Port gedrosselt bekommen oder aber zur Kasse gebeten werden.

Am Ende hat doch jeder Kunde die Möglichkeit sich neu zu entscheiden. Ein schlauer Mensch hat mal gesagt "Wem es nicht passt, der kann ja gehen". Wo ist denn also bei eurem Telefonanbieter das Problem zu wechseln.


----------



## RedShirt (6. Mai 2013)

Ich find das Pyramidensystem gut.

Auf 100 einfache Nutzer, die ihre Bandbreite nur gering nutzen, kommen ne Handvoll, die sie voll nutzen.
--> im Schnitt alles durchschnittlich.

So läufts jetzt.

Gibt genug, wo man zahlt aber es nicht 100% ausnutzt. ABER es könnte. 
Fernsehen z.B. - Radio. Kultur allgemein. 
Du kannst auch soviel Luft atmen wie Du willst =) 

Was mir aufstößt, ist "bezahlt uns jemand dafür, leiten wir das am Limit vorbei" ... das ist gegen die Netzneutralität und der Anfang von Deep-Packet-Klassifizierung und -Steuerung.
Ab da wird Kontrolle/Abhören/Steuerung am Schnittpunkt Provider sehr viel einfacher.

Iran etc. schauen ja gern nach D wenn sie wissen wollen, wie es gemacht wird. 
In Nordafrika hat der BND für TKÜ Spezialisten Seminare geben lassen... insofern... :-)

Alles Begehrlichkeiten.


----------



## Legendary (6. Mai 2013)

worker2000 schrieb:


> In der gleichen Zeit habe ich aber auch immer wieder Kunden die *pro Woche 120GB Traffic verursachen...*



Was...NUR?! 480 GB in nem Monat, das ist ja gar nix. Schade eigentlich, dass mein Speedport keine Anzeige für verbrauchten Traffic hat, gibt Monate da könnt ich 1 TB schaffen.  Ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch piepe bei nem Mietshaus mit 5 Parteien, bei dem ich faktisch der einzige bin, der das Internet im Haus richtig ausnutzt. Rest ist nie daheim, hat teilweise nicht mal PCs. Wozu ungenutzt lassen?!


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2013)

@worker2000

ich stelle dich für vollzeit ein du arbeitest für vollzeit aber ich zahl dich nur für teilzeit

genau das macht die telekom mit den kunden


----------



## worker2000 (6. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was...NUR?! 480 GB in nem Monat, das ist ja gar nix. Schade eigentlich, dass mein Speedport keine Anzeige für verbrauchten Traffic hat, gibt Monate da könnt ich 1 TB schaffen.



Ganz ehrlich versuch wirklich mal deinen Verbrauch zu messen. Es gibt ja doch das ein oder andere Tool. 
Wenn du wirklich 1 TB im Monat schaffst müsste ich mich als Anbieter aber auch fragen was du mit deinem Anschluss anstellst?!

Als vergleich... ich habe einen 100MBit Anschluss und nutze ihn mit meiner Frau zusammen. Wir sehen beide Filme über Watchever, Youtube und hören Musik. Dazu kommt noch der ein oder andere Download und wir kommen im Schnitt auf 300 - 400 GB im Monat. Und da sind schon Spiele in der Dimension eines StarWars Online mit 30GB dabei. 

Wie gesagt es sollte auf eine faire Art und Weise passieren aber es muss was getan werden.

Wenn man mal das Limit überschreitet finde ich es schon verkehrt den Traffic zu regulieren. Wenn der KD aber jeden Monat 1TB hinlegt.. dann muss etwas passieren und das lernen Kunden leider manchmal nur durch schmerzen. Entweder also dann drosseln oder er muss mehr bezahlen.


----------



## Legendary (6. Mai 2013)

worker2000 schrieb:


> Entweder also dann drosseln oder er muss mehr bezahlen.



Ich zahle schon 50 Euro monatlich, wozu bitte noch mehr bezahlen?!


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2013)

@ worker2000

wenn die telekom so fair und sagen würde du nutzt das internet weniger als die anderen also musst du auch weniger zahlen aber sie will nur mit ihren monopol geld rauspressen


----------



## Wynn (8. Mai 2013)

und das ist der todestoss für die telekom ausser für die kunden die keine wahl haben - wo sie eh die teuersten anbieter auf dem markt sind


*Flatrate wird bis 
zu 20 Euro teurer!*

*Vielnutzer sollen Geld in die Kassen des Konzern-Riesen spülen*


http://www.bild.de/geld/wirtschaft/deutsche-telekom/kuenftig-10-bis-20-euro-mehr-monatlich-fuer-flatrate-30315412.bild.html


----------



## Aun (8. Mai 2013)

es hat ja auch keiner die ansteigenden datenmenge vorhergesehen und den damit verbundenen ausbau der leitungen.... armes deutschland. will überall erster sein und lebt trotzdem noch im mittelalter. da wird mir schlecht, wenn ich sehe das man in ländern wie schweden teils downloads von mehr als 40 megabyte/sek schafft


----------



## Saji (8. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> es hat ja auch keiner die ansteigenden datenmenge vorhergesehen und den damit verbundenen ausbau der leitungen.... armes deutschland. will überall erster sein und lebt trotzdem noch im mittelalter. da wird mir schlecht, wenn ich sehe das man in ländern wie schweden teils downloads von mehr als 40 megabyte/sek schafft



Deutschland ist und bleibt ein Entwicklungsland. ^^


----------



## Xidish (8. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> und das ist der todestoss für die telekom ausser für die kunden die keine wahl haben - wo sie eh die teuersten anbieter auf dem markt sind


wiedermal Quatsch mit Soße ... Todesstoß ...
Es wird genügend User geben, die auch mehr zahlen.

Und hast Du Dich schon auch nur 1x gefragt, warum andere Anbieter vielleicht so billig sein können?
Würde die Telekom denen z.B. (u.a.) ihre Leitung zu dem anbieten, wie sie den Telekom-Kunden angeboten werdem -
würden die Preise deutlich höher liegen - ich denke sogar identisch mit denen der Telekom Kunden.

Wirklich freie Marktwirtschaft in punkto Telefonanbieter gibt es nicht.
Solange neue Anbieter quasi nur eine Miete zahlen - wird Telekom leider ihre Monopolstellung halten können -
zwar mit besserer Technik/Quaität, teurer und mit ständig angepassten Verträgen.

Ich wünschte mir, daß so manche Abieter nicht nur auf ihren Gewinnen sitzen bleiben, User abzock, betrügen -
sondern da geld in eigene zeitgemäße Leitungen investieren.
Dafür gibt es aus dem Eurofond sehr wahrscheinlich noch Zuschüsse.

Erst dann würde die Telekom wirkliche Komkurenz bekommen und freie Marktwirtschaft möglich sein.
So ist es doch nur eine Abhängigkeit.

Und nochmal:
Nicht die Telekom hat die Drosselung erfunden.
Sagt lieber danke zu diversen Anbietern - die das Datenvolumen zum Niedrigstpreis (also mit Verlust) in Massen herausschleudern.


----------



## Nexilein (8. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> und das ist der todestoss für die telekom ausser für die kunden die keine wahl haben - wo sie eh die teuersten anbieter auf dem markt sind



Andere Anbieter saugen sich ihre Kontingente auch nicht aus der Luft, und auch bei denen werden sich die Volumen verdoppeln bis vervierfachen.
Es ist ja absehbar, dass die Volumen-intensiven Dienste wie Watchever & Co. demnächst auch beim Durchschnittskunden ankommen werden. Und dann wird auch der durchschnittliche Vodaphone- oder "was auch immer" Kunde nicht mehr den Intensiv-Nutzer subventionieren können.

Was viele übersehen: Internetflatrates bieten heute ein vielfaches an Bandbreite, und sind dabei über die letzten 15 Jahren auch noch immer günstiger geworden. Dazu kommen jetzt Multimedia-Inhalte gegen die normales Surfen und ein paar Software-Downloads überhaupt nicht in's Gewicht fallen. Für Autofahrer hat man auch irgendwann eine KFZ Steuer eingeführt, die zur Zeit der Pferdekutschen noch nicht gebraucht wurde.

Im Grunde scheint das dann aber doch wieder vielen klar zu sein. Sonst würde man sich nicht so darüber aufregen, sondern den Anbieter wechseln und den Rest vom Markt erledigen lassen.


----------



## Saji (8. Mai 2013)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Im Grunde scheint das dann aber doch wieder vielen klar zu sein. Sonst würde man sich nicht so darüber aufregen, sondern den Anbieter wechseln und den Rest vom Markt erledigen lassen.



Genau das wird aber passieren, wenn die Telekom weiter daran festhält. Es können ruhig alle Anbieter drosseln, es muss nur ein Anbieter dabei sein der auf humane 1 oder 2 Mbit drosselt, sodass der Anschluss nach der Drosselung noch zum Surfen genutzt werden kann. Mehr will der Kunde wohl, wenn er eh schon 75GB geladen hat, eh nicht.


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2013)

Gegen die neuen Tarife der Telekom soll am 16. Mai 2013 demonstriert werden. Pünktlich zur Jahreshauptversammlung des Konzerns hat das Bündnis für Netzneutralität und gegen digitale Diskriminierung eine Mahnwache angekündigt und zu Protesten aufgerufen. Die Mahnwache wird ab 8.30 Uhr gehalten, die Demonstration soll um 16 Uhr vor der Lanxess Arena am Willi-Brandt-Platz 2 in Köln stattfinden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Internet-Thema-34041/News/Strassendemo-gegen-Telekom-Tarife-geplant-1069287/?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=socialPCGH&utm_campaign=computecsocial


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2013)

Die Telekom hat sich durch ihre Pläne zur Datendrosselung selbst zur Zielscheibe für kontroverse Nachrichten gemacht. Es überrascht daher nicht, wenn nun weitere Vorgänge an das Tageslicht kommen. Folgender Bericht der Saarbrücker Zeitung (Samstag, 18.05.2013), scheint hier kein Ausnahmefall zu sein. Gegenüber der Saarbrücker Zeitung bestätigte ein Telekom-Sprecher, dass derzeit Untersuchungen laufen in wie weit unwirtschaftliche Kabelverlegungen in abgelegene Neubaugebiete durch Mobilfunkübertragung ersetzt werden könnten. Die Telekom wolle den drahtlosen Telefonanschluss als alternative Lösung testen. Es fehlen jedoch Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich, daher solle zunächst eine einjährige Testphase ablaufen, für die bereits Vorgespräche im Gange seien.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Internet-Thema-34041/News/Telekom-Abgelegene-Neubaugebiete-ohne-Festnetzanschluss-1070285


----------



## Wynn (23. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://echtesnetz.de/


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2013)

So n bißchen übertrieben is das gejammer aber schon oder?
Ich hab mein Abi übrigens _*wirklich *_nachgeholt, in gegensatz zu dem Fotomodel da oben auf dem Bild und brauchte dazu kein Internet.

Sollen die leute halt den anbieter wechseln und gut is. Wer noch bei teledumm is, versteh ich sowieso net ganz

Bei Kabel deutschland hatte ich nie probleme in der Hinsicht


----------



## Xidish (23. Mai 2013)

Wer meint, er schafft sein Abi nur durch das Internet, sollte es gleich bleiben lassen.
Das erspart uns Steuerzahler sehr viel Geld.

So langsam steuert dieses Diskusion zur Drosselung einem angepinnten Thread im "Was regt mich auf Thread" entgegen. 

Und macht Euch doch nix vor! 
Solange die ganzen ach so tollen anderen Anbieter keine eigenen Leitungen ja sogar Netze ihr Eigen nennen können,
werden sie zwangsweise nach und mitziehen - bzw. sie sind mit schuld an den Plänen der Telekom.


----------



## Tikume (23. Mai 2013)

Ich halte auch nichts von so einer Drosselung, aber diese Plakate sind kontraproduktiv und ziehen das Ganze ins Lächerliche.


----------



## Saji (23. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> So n bißchen übertrieben is das gejammer aber schon oder?
> Ich hab mein Abi übrigens _*wirklich *_nachgeholt, in gegensatz zu dem Fotomodel da oben auf dem Bild und brauchte dazu kein Internet.
> 
> Sollen die leute halt den anbieter wechseln und gut is. Wer noch bei teledumm is, versteh ich sowieso net ganz
> ...



Du kannst von den meisten Abiturienten nicht verlangen das sie ohne Facebook, Instagram und Reddit lernen. Wo kämen wir denn dahin?


----------



## Ol@f (23. Mai 2013)

Ich würde ja eher sagen, dass die meisten dann effektiver lernen, weil man dann nicht so leicht abgelenkt wird..


----------



## Saji (23. Mai 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich würde ja eher sagen, dass die meisten dann effektiver lernen, weil man dann nicht so leicht abgelenkt wird..



Das... das war genau das, was ich... ach vergiss es.


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2013)

> Kurzzusammenfassung und Bewertung der Antworten der Deutschen Telekom vom 7. Juni 2013
> 
> Die Antwort der Deutschen Telekom vom 7. Juni 2013 auf die Fragen der Bundesnetzagentur zeigt, dass es im Hinblick auf die Tarifpläne des Unternehmens einerseits Schritte in die richtige Richtung gibt. So ist die geplante Anhebung der Mindestdatenübertragungsrate auf 2 MBit/s positiv hervorzuheben. Grundsätzlich besteht eine Bereitschaft zur transparenten Darstellung der Tarife und zur Mitarbeit des durch die Transparenz-Eckpunkte angestoßenen Diskussionsprozess. Auch das Bekenntnis zum nachfragegerechten Ausbau des Best-Effort Internet ist zu begrüßen.
> 
> Jedoch bleiben andererseits weitere konkrete Festlegungen (wie z. B. Inklusivvolumen) offen. Sie sollen erst kurz vor der technischen Implementierung des Tarifmodells im Jahr 2016 erfolgen, so dass eine abschließende Beurteilung zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt nicht möglich ist.  Im Hinblick auf die transparente Darstellung, welche Dienste in das Datenvolumen eingerechnet werden, macht die Telekom für die Vermarktung, den Vertragsschluss und die späterer Nutzung keine konkreteren Angaben. Daher wird die Aussage, dass dazu Informationen auf der Homepage bzw. im Online-Kundencenter geplant sind, rechtzeitig vor der Einführung erneut und detailliert zu prüfen sein. Da die Bundesnetzagentur davon ausgeht, dass in absehbarer Zeit entweder eine Marktlösung über Transparenz für den Endkunden oder eine Festlegung der Bundesnetzagentur zu diesen Themen (siehe Eckpunkte zu Transparenz und Messverfahren) existiert, wird sich die Deutsche Telekom davon leiten lassen müssen. - 16 –      Sollte es beispielsweise zu einer breiten Angebotspalette an Managed Services kommen, müsste der Endkunde unterschiedliche Bündel von Internetzugang und verschiedenen Managed Services miteinander vergleichen. Der Vergleich des Telekom-Produktes mit dem Produkt anderer Netzbetreiber, die möglicherweise auch Managed Services anbieten, wird für den Endkunden somit ungleich schwieriger, als beim heutigen Vergleich der Merkmale Übertragungsrate und Preis. Vor diesem Hintergrund kommt den von der Bundesnetzagentur am 10.05.2013 vorgeschlagenen Maßnahmen zur Förderung der Transparenz im Endkundenmarkt und zu Messverfahren eine deutlich gesteigerte Bedeutung zu (siehe dort Eckpunkt Nr. 25: Information von Internetvergleichsportalen).  Gerade wenn die Telekom anstrebt, eine Vielzahl an Managed Services anzubieten, ist darüber hinaus noch zu klären, wie später der mögliche Wegfall einzelner Managed Services im Vorleistungsbereich gleichzeitig im Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Telekom und Endkunden bzgl. des Anschlusses transparent dargestellt und abgewickelt werden soll. Denn gesetzt den Fall, dass der Anbieter eines Managed Service als Vorleister nicht mehr auf die Telekom, sondern exklusiv auf einen anderen Netzbetreiber zurückgreift, so entfällt ein (wesentlicher) Teil der Leistung, weswegen sich der Endkunde ursprünglich für den Abschluss des Anschlussvertrages mit der Telekom entschieden hat.  Zu den Auswirkungen des Tarifmodells auf die Netzneutralität und die Sicherstellung der Diskriminierungsfreiheit sind noch wesentliche Fragen offen:  Im Hinblick auf den geplanten Ausbau der Netzkapazitäten für das Best-Effort Internet und Managed Services, muss nachvollziehbar und kontrollierbar sein, dass es in der Praxis nicht zu einer Verdrängung des Best-Effort Internet kommt. Wie diese Voraussetzung erfüllt werden kann, ist weiterhin unklar. Insbesondere ist der Relevanz der ggf. beschränkten Bandbreite am Endkundenanschluss noch nicht ausreichend Rechnung getragen.  Eine Beurteilung der geplanten Vorleistungsprodukte ist erst möglich, wenn diese hinreichend konkretisiert worden sind. Wie in Abschnitt 4.5.2 ausgeführt, ist ein Managed Service aus Sicht der Bundesnetzagentur dadurch gekennzeichnet, dass er vertikal integriert über ein geschlossenes Netz und nicht über das Internet erbracht wird. Dieser Aspekt ist in den Ausführungen der Telekom, die auf das Angebot unterschiedlicher Qualitätsklassen abstellen, bislang nicht thematisiert. Zwar wird auf die Notwendigkeit von Regeln für den Zugriff auf unterschiedliche genutzte Managed Services und bestehende Regeln für das Produkt Entertain hingewiesen, jedoch keinerlei konkrete Ausführungen zur Thematik gemacht. Somit bleiben praktisch noch alle Fragen der Ausgestaltung eines diskriminierungsfreien Vorleistungsregimes unbeantwortet. Vor dem Hintergrund des Vorlaufs bei der Entwicklung und Implementierung von Vorleistungsprodukten ist die vage Ankündigung, dies erfolge „rechtzeitig vor Implementierung der Volumenbegrenzung“, unzureichend.  Grundsätzlich dürfen Managed Services einerseits die Innovationskraft des Best-Effort Internet nicht beeinträchtigen und müssen andererseits auch für kleine und mittlere Unternehmen auf der Basis von Vorleistungen realisierbar sein.  Da die Nicht-Anrechnung von Spotify im Mobilfunk eine Diskriminierung darstellt (vgl. 4.2.4.) hatte die Bundesnetzagentur die DeutscheTelekom gefragt, ob sie beabsichtige, das Angebot in dieser Form fortzuführen. Obwohl die Deutsche Telekom in Ihrem Schreiben vom 15. Mai betont hatte, dass es in Bezug auf Internetdienste keine Diskriminierung fremder gegenüber eigenen Diensten geben solle, bleibt auch nach dem letzten Schreiben vom 7. Juni offen, ob sie die Diskriminierung im Hinblick auf Spotify beseitigen will.



http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/SharedDocs/Downloads/DE/Sachgebiete/Telekommunikation/Unternehmen_Institutionen/Breitband/Netzneutralitaet/Bericht_Bundesnetzagentur_14_Juni_2013.pdf%3Bjsessionid%3D68663A995DFC5B238822A0944B8CCA15?__blob=publicationFile&v=1

Bericht der Bundesnetzagentur vom 14. Juni 2013  zur Tarifänderung der Deutschen Telekom AG  für Internetzugänge vom 02. Mai 2013


----------



## Keashaa (30. Oktober 2013)

http://www.focus.de/digital/internet/entscheidung-im-internet-streit-gericht-stoppt-drossel-plaene-der-telekom_aid_1143738.html

Nix mit Drosselung


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Nix mit Drosselung



Noch ist es nicht rechtskräftig.


----------



## Saji (30. Oktober 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Noch ist es nicht rechtskräftig.



Das ist wahr. Aber es ist schön zu sehen das der rosa Riese auch mal eins auf die Nase bekommt. Mal schauen was bei einer eventuellen Berufung rauskommt.


----------



## Nexilein (30. Oktober 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Noch ist es nicht rechtskräftig.



Außerdem: Es geht auch in erster Linie um die Drossel-Klausel in Kombination mit der Bezeichnung Flatrate.


----------



## Keashaa (30. Oktober 2013)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Außerdem: Es geht auch in erster Linie um die Drossel-Klausel in Kombination mit der Bezeichnung Flatrate.



Das bedeutet aber auch, dass die Telekom allen Nutzern, die einen Flatratevertrag haben, nicht einfach die Drossel-Klausel unterschieben darf. Das ist schon nen wichtiger Aspekt.


----------



## Grushdak (30. Oktober 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Landgericht Köln ...


Echt schade, daß die scheinbar noch eingreifen müssen.
Denn die Drosselung wurde bereits im Sommer vom europäischen Parlament abgeschnettert/untersagt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Oktober 2013)

Solange die EU keine Verordnung erlässt, müssen die Vorgaben erstmal in nationales Recht umgesetzt werden. Und das dauert meistens Jahre.


----------



## Grushdak (30. Oktober 2013)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie lange es wirklich dauert. einen Gesetzesentwurf rechtsbindend zu machen.
Denn seit dem 12. September liegt der EU-Gesetzesentwurf vor, der u.a. das Blockieren und Drosseln des Internets verbietet.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Oktober 2013)

Das wird dann, wie sicherlich fast immer, so 3-5 Jahre dauern. Je nachdem, was für Fristen gesetzt werden


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2013)

> Drosselkom-Streit
> Die Telekom dünnt die Flatrates aus
> 30.11.2013 ·  Darf die Telekom die Geschwindigkeit von Internet-Flatrates drosseln? Nein, entschied ein Gericht. Jetzt will die Telekom nachgeben. Sie nennt die Tarife künftig nicht mehr „Flatrate“. Ganz abgeschafft wird der Begriff aber nicht.
> 
> Nun will die Telekom laut „Rheinischer Post“ in Zukunft einerseits DSL-Tarife mit klar definierten Obergrenzen für ein ungedrosselt verfügbares Datenvolumen vermarkten. Andererseits solle es weiterhin echte Flatrates geben, allerdings zu höheren Preisen.





http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft/netzwirtschaft/drosselkom-streit-die-telekom-duennt-die-flatrates-aus-12688328.html


----------



## Schrottinator (30. November 2013)

Sind wir mal ehrlich: Es war so ziemlich jedem klar, dass es auf sowas hinauslaufen wird.


----------



## Aun (30. November 2013)

nu mach doch cpt. wynn nicht seine news madig ^^
sei froh, dass er keinen wikilink eingefügt hat


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nu mach doch cpt. wynn nicht seine news madig ^^
> sei froh, dass er keinen wikilink eingefügt hat






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gewünscht Wiki Link


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2013)

> Ende Oktober hat uns das Landgericht Köln eine Geschwindigkeitsreduzierung bei Festnetztarifen, die als Flatrate bezeichnet werden, untersagt. Zugegeben, wir hätten uns ein anderes Urteil gewünscht. Aber jetzt stur zu sagen, „das machen doch alle in der Branche so“, wäre keine gute Lösung. Deshalb haben wir uns entschieden, dass wir die Kommunikation mit unseren Kunden grundsätzlich besser machen wollen.
> Unser Deutschlandchef Niek Jan van Damme und Marketing-Geschäftsführer Michael Hagspihl haben heute den Medien erläutert, wie wir mit diesem Urteil umgehen. In einem ersten Schritt werden wir es akzeptieren und legen keine Berufung ein.
> Wir wollen aber noch weiter gehen: Wir haben das Urteil als Anlass genommen, über unsere Tarife und Kundenkommunikation grundsätzlich noch einmal nachzudenken und einige Weichen neu zu stellen. Wir werden unsere Produkte und unsere Kommunikation in Zukunft transparenter und einfacher machen. Und: Wir wollen die Kunden bei der Gestaltung unserer künftigen Tarife stärker mit einbeziehen.
> Für alle Kunden, die bereits Festnetz-Verträge mit einer Volumeneinschränkung gebucht haben, gilt: Sie können das Internet auch weiterhin ohne Beschränkung nutzen. Die entsprechende Volumen-Klausel in den Tarifen wird nicht angewendet. Die Kunden müssen dafür nicht aktiv werden. Ab 5. Dezember 2013 ist diese Klausel dann aus allen Festnetztarifen ersatzlos gestrichen. Das werden wir den Kunden auch schriftlich geben.




http://blog.telekom.com/2013/12/02/mehr-transparenz-fuer-unsere-kunden/

Damit ist telekom und drosselung und die pläne für volumen tarife ab 2016 erstmal aufgehoben ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. Dezember 2013)

scheiße keine telekom mehr


----------



## zoizz (19. Dezember 2013)

Muss die Tage mal recherchieren, was für Tarife/Leistungen der Verein anbietet. An meiner neuen Adresse quält sich meine Verbindung, nichts mehr mit knapp 16Mbit durch die schöne neue Welt. Und 50/25Mbit kann mein jetztiger Anbieter nicht - laut T-Com-Seite die rosa Leute wohl schon.


----------



## Tikume (19. Dezember 2013)

Hab nur ich das auf der Telekom-Seite: Klick auf "Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen" ruft ein Such-Popup auf in dem dann steht "Kein Produkt gefunden "  ?


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2013)

bei mir sind die auch weg - die werden wohl atm komplett überarbeitet ^^

@zoizz

kannste da kabel tv empfangen vieleicht kannste via kabel deutschland oder so da inet bekommen ^^


----------



## zoizz (19. Dezember 2013)

Ne Wynn, hab in der Richung auch mal nachgerechnet: Neuer Kabelanschluss zu legen kostet 300 Euro. Und um die wiederum einzusparen, muss schon nen vedammt gutes Angebot reinkommen ^^
Ich bin bereit, für eine schnelle und stablie Leitung einen angemessenen Preis zu zahlen, gespart habe ich die letzten Jahre genug mit zufriedenstellender Leistung, jetzt suche ich gute/sehr gute Leistung - bezahlbar.


----------



## Nexilein (21. Dezember 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ich bin bereit, für eine schnelle und stablie Leitung einen angemessenen Preis zu zahlen, gespart habe ich die letzten Jahre genug mit zufriedenstellender Leistung, jetzt suche ich gute/sehr gute Leistung - bezahlbar.



Ich habe mich vor gut 3 Monaten mal durch gefühlte 100k Tarife gewühlt. Am Ende kam dabei heraus, dass man für 16 MBit knapp 30€ und für VDSL mit 50MBit knapp 40€ bezahlt.
Die Preise mit denen geworben wird sind eigentlich reine Augenwischerei, denn ob ich jetzt 12 Monate lang 10% Rabat auf meine 30€ bekomme, in den ersten 6 Monaten 6€ weniger bezahle, oder in den ersten 3 Monaten 12€ spare ist eigentlich relativ egal.
Irgendwie macht es bestimmt auch einen Unterschied ob 30, 40 o. 50% meiner Telefongespräche in's deutsche Festnetz gehen, aber für Menschen die in der Lage sind ihr Telefonverhalten derart detailiert statistisch auszuwerten, dürfte die Ersparnis von 1 oder 2 Euro pro Monat relativ irrelevant sein.

Wo man teilweise wirklich etwas "sparen" kann, sind die Synergien: Wenn man sowieso digitales Fernsehen möchte, einen UMTS Vertrag für's Tablet und/oder ein paar Handys in der Familie hat, dann kann es sich lohnen so etwas bei einem Provider zu bündeln.


----------



## win3ermute (21. Dezember 2013)

Nu' macht euch nicht verrückt. Telekom-Verträge beinhalten wie alle Verträge der Mitbewerber immer nur "bis 16.000 Kb/s". Man zahlt bei der Teledohf wie auch bei allen Mitbewerbern immer nur eine Flatrate (also unbegrenztes Surfen) zur Nutzung des I-Nets ohne garantierte Höchstgeschwindigkeit.

Heißt: Es gibt keine Garantie, daß diese Geschwindigkeit überhaupt jemals erreicht wird. Selbst wenn das nur 384kb/s beträgt - man zahlt für die Flat; nicht für irgendeine Geschwindigkeit! In keinen Verträgen! Grundsätzlich steht in den Standardverträgen keine garantierte Geschwindigkeit, sondern lediglich die Höchstgrenze: "bis zu 16.000 Kb/s". Täglich habe ich es mit Kunden zu tun, die behaupten, sie würden für 16K bezahlen - ist eben nicht; haben sie nicht richtig gelesen oder wurden von Arschlöchern über den Leisten gezogen und haben den Vertrag gar nicht gelesen!

Was gekippt wurde: Flat ist Flat! Selbst wenn das in die Neuverträge der Telekom eingeschriebene Volumen von 75GB erreicht wurde, darf nicht gedrosselt werden; die Klausel ist unwirksam! Wer "Flat" im Vertrag stehen hat, bekommt nach wie vor die ungedrosselte Flat! Selbst bei derzeit geschlossenen Neuverträgen! So will es das Urteil; so hat es die Telekom mit Verzicht auf Revision anerkannt (und unerträglichen Scheiss danach wie "Kundenzufriedenheit geht vor!" und anderes sinnloses Blablabla als "Begründung zum Verzicht" nachgeschossen).

Wie die Rechtsprechung bei sog. VDSL-Verträgen (in vielen Gegenden offenbar nach User-Meinung nicht schneller als das "normale" DSL, wobei hier subjektiven Meinungen eh nicht zu trauen ist) aussieht, steht noch aus: In den seltensten Fällen hat man hier "garantierte Geschwindigkeiten" unterschrieben; sondern ebenso "bis-zu". 

Davon ab gibt es wenig Anbieter abseits des Teledohf-Netzes, die tatsächlich was eigenes aufgebaut haben. Ausnahme sind natürlich Kabel (ach was! Das ist meistenteils das ehemalige Bundespost-Kabelnetz, das an die freie Wirtschaft verscherbelt wurde - ergo mit ehemaligen Steuergeldern finanziert und im Zuge der Privatisierung als "Gegenpol" zur Teledohf an die freie Wirtschaft sehr günstig verkauft wurde) und meist sehr örtlich begrenzte Firmen (siehe Bielefeld und München). Der Rest nutzt Telekom-Leitungen, wie es seinerzeit im "Privatisierungsvertrag" vereinbart wurde: Ca. 25 % des Netzes mußte die neugegründete Telekom für Privatanbieter zu einem lächerlichen Grundbetrag bereitstellen - der Markt würde das selbst regulieren!

Nach 20 Jahren Privatisierung haben die meisten "Privateers" genau gar nix gemacht, als sich mit Dumpingpreisen selbst in den Ruin zu treiben. Netzausbau der sonstigen "Privaten"? Bis auf Ausnahmen (s. o.) Pustekuchen! Von wegen "Markt reguliert sich selbst". Nach wie vor hat die Telekom das Netz-Monopol (und was ein "Monopol"! Veraltete Kupferleitungen, weil in "Endstaatszeiten" nur Kupfermüll und keinesfalls Glasfaser selbst beim damaligen Neuausbau aus Kostengründen versenkt wurde - ein riesiges, wartungsanfälliges und veraltetes Netz selbst in Großstädten) - und kämpft gegen die "Privates", die eh kaum einen Ausbau in die Wege leiten! Dörfer, Industrie-Gebiete usw. kämpfen um eine schnelle DSL-Anbindung; aber keiner ist bereit, die horrenden Kosten dafür mitzutragen. Ganz im Gegenteil: "Wenn hier schnelles DSL verfügbar ist, dann gehe ich zu dem billigsten Anbieter!" Welche Motivation sollte also die Telekom überhaupt haben, horrende Kosten für solchen Ausbau auszugeben, wenn danach eh die staatsvertraglich garantierte billige Konkurrenz die teuren Leitungen breit grinsend in Beschlag nimmt, während das Volk aus völlig unbegründetem "Hass" heraus von der "viel zu teuren und eh total scheissigen" Telekom zu anderen Anbietern wechselt?

Der Service der Telekom ist beschissen - man muß ca. 20 Minuten warten, bis sich ein meist schlecht ausgebildeter Mitarbeiter des Problemes annimmt und meist gar nicht helfen kann! Übrigens kostenlos, weil so gut wie alle Servicerufnummern der Teledohf kostenlos sind. Im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz! Da zahlt man und wartet mindestens genauso lange, um dann meist zu erfahren, daß das Problem eh bei der Telekom liege, weil das deren Leitungen sind und die seien ja eh dohf! Kann man halt nicht helfen, weil Teledohf! Kunde soll halt woanders hingehen (das ist genau die Auskunft, die ich als ehemaliger "Alice"-Kunde nach 40 Minuten kostenpflichtiger Warteschleife seinerzeit bekommen habe. Es hieß wortwörtlich: "Wir können Ihnen nicht helfen, gehen Sie woanders hin!")! Und ja, ich weiß, daß mittlerweile nur ein paar Minuten kostenpflichtig sein dürfen. Hat wohl zur weiteren Drangsalierung und nicht etwa zu Neueinstellungen bei den Inboundern der kostenpflichtigen Anbietern geführt...
Heute zahlt der Kunde verschwindend geringe Gebühren für einen Service, der früher 10 Cent die Minute kostete. Damit meine ich den I-Net-Zugang; nicht die Hotline, die wesentlich mehr kostete. Da war das I-Net auch nur für "Freaks" und nicht die Oma mit ihrem Laptop um die Ecke, die für 5 Euro Aufpreis zu ihrer Flatrate ("Mein Gott, das ist ja teuer!") gleich das ganze I-Net mitbenutzen darf! 
Wenn etwas so gut wie nix kostet, darf man auch so gut wie nix verlangen! Zum Vergleich: Die Festnetzflatrate bei der T-Kom kostet 30,- Euro. Mit I-Net-Flat 35! Nicht anders sieht es bei den Kalkulationen der Mitbewerber aus - I-Net ist so gut wie kostenlos!

Ich will nicht abstreiten, daß es erhebliche Probleme bei der Teledohf gibt. Nur würde hier der ein oder andere dermaßen in den Hörer beißen, würde er sich die Scheisse, mit der man in diesem Bereich tagtäglich konfrontiert wird, sich auch nur 20 Minuten anhören müßte ("Ich habe für 16k unterschrieben! Das steht im Vertrag! Ich will jetzt meine 16k!!!! SOFORT ODER ICH WECHSEL ZUR KONKURRENZ! DU DUMMES ARSCHLOCH!"). Von Vollidioten, die sich eine Software kaufen und nicht mal wissen, was ein Browser ist oder daß eine "Adresszeile" nicht das Google-Feld ist, ganz abgesehen. Oder Äußerungen, daß die "Software das BIOS attackiert! Ich weiß, wovon ich rede, ich kenne mich da aus! Ich bin da FACHMANN!!!" ganz abgesehen!

Ein "Inbounder" ist der Fußabtreter der Nation: Er soll gefälligst soviel Ahnung haben wie ein studierter Informatiker, rund um die Uhr für den Anzurufenden möglichst _SOFORT_ ("KANN DOCH NICHT SEIN, DASS ICH 20 MINUTEN WARTEN MUSSTE! ICH PLÄRRE JETZT ERSTMAL MINDESTENS 3 MINUTEN RUM, DASS ICH ALS ZAHLENDER KUNDE WARTEN MUSSTE! IST MIR DOCH EGAL, DASS DADURCH ANDERE LEUTE NOCH LÄNGER WARTEN MÜSSEN! DAS IST JETZT MEINE VERDAMMTE LINE, DA KANN ICH MICH AUCH 5 MINUTEN LANG BESCHWEREN!!!!" - merke: Idioten stört nicht, daß sie mit überflüssigem Kram die Leitung belegen! Sie stört es nur, wenn andere Idioten genau dasselbe tun und sie deswegen warten müssen) zur Verfügung stehen. Zu einem Scheiß-Lohn. 3 Schichten lang! Sonntags und Feiertags! Ist den Kunden doch egal, ob so unwichtige Sachen wie Kundennr. etc. gerade nicht zur Hand sind - das kann man doch im Vorfeld gar nicht wissen, daß sowas wie eine "Identität" verlangt wird (mein Highlight ist eine Kundin, die heulend zusammenbrach, weil ich nach der Tel.-Nr. fragte, weil ich es ihr doch sooo schwer mache und ich doch sowas wissen müßte. Hat dann aufgelegt - meine an sie gelegten Hürden waren denn doch zu schwer; mit sowas kann halt keiner rechnen. War auf der "Haben"-Seite immerhin ein kurzes Gespräch, dessen Fehl-Minuten ich für wichtigere Kunden aufsparen konnte).
Inbounder haben übrigens eine fest gelegte Schicht: Nicht mehr als 4:30 - 5:00 Minuten Gesprächszeit; mindestens 80 - 100 Kontakte in 8 Stunden. Alles andere gefährdet den Job - haben BWLer so festgelegt! 
Danach telefonieren andere Inbounder übrigens noch stichprobenartig hinterher und erfragen, ob der Kunde mit der Auskunft der beständig unter Druck stehenden Servicekraft zufrieden war. Auch das fließt in die Bewertung des Mitarbeiters ein (und wie die Bewertung eines Idioten aussieht, der die Widerrufsfrist verpasst hat und dem eine in seiner Hinsicht wenig erfreuliche Nachricht des "Inbounders" zuteil wurde, kann man sich vorstellen).

Und nein, ich arbeite nicht für die Teledohf. Ich kenne das dennoch aus erster Hand! Natürlich fragt man euch erst mal "selbstverständliche Dinge", weil 99,98 % der Kunden zwar einen I-Net-Anschluss haben, aber nicht mal wissen, was überhaupt ein Browser ist! Und die restlichen 0.02 % der Kunden, die glauben, so ein wenig zu wissen, haben nix mehr als gefährliches Halbwissen! Wenn es nach mir ginge, müßte man ähnlich wie beim Auto einen "PC-Führerschein" machen, um am internationalen Datenverkehr teilnehmen zu dürfen! "Ich weiß nicht, was Botnetzwerke sind und es ist mir egal!" wäre keine Antwort, die ich von einem verantwortungsbewußtem Teilnehmer auf der Datenautobahn hören möchte!

Der Mist, den die Teledohf da baut, ist derzeit noch das beste (und teuerste) in der verdammten Republik (siehe D1; siehe DSL/LTE/D1 bis auf regionale Außnahmen in Sachen Kabel bzw. Stadtanbieter). Das ist verdammt traurig - und wenn man das im Vergleich zu anderen Firmen in anderen Bereichen sieht (siehe Panasonic oder Sony mit ihren öffentlich zwar in unzweifelhafter Menge dokumentierten, aber offiziell dauernd abgestrittenen Fehlern) leider der Usus in unserer neuen modernen Servicewelt.

Als Kunde kann man sich heute kaum mehr den "besten" Hersteller in irgendeiner Hinsicht aussuchen; das ist längst vorbei und existiert nur noch in Ausnahmen. Die Wahl kann nur noch zwischen "Müll" und "ganz großer Müll" ausfallen (mag regional variieren)! Wobei die Kunden es teilweise gar nicht besser verdient haben (ich empfehle jedem, mal 4 Monate "Inbound" in seinem Leben zu machen - die meisten würden jeglichen "Glauben" und Respekt vor der Menschheit an sich in der ersten Woche verlieren und zu zynischen Arschlöchern mutieren. Wer dann noch steht und nicht in der Gummizelle seine Kacke an die Wand schmeißt, dem macht der (Menschen)-Dreck zumindest teilweise richtig Spaß und geht mit teilweise sadistischer Vorerwartung in die "Line")!


----------



## Lola990 (3. November 2016)

Hab nur ich das auf der Telekom-Seite: Klick auf "Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen" ruft ein Such-Popup auf in dem dann steht "Kein Produkt gefunden "  ?

 
Also andere Anbieter werden auch bald drosseln!


----------



## Patiekrice (4. November 2016)

Die erste Faustregel in einem Forum ist zu gucken, wie alt der Beitrag ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2016)

Also andere Anbieter werden auch bald drosseln!

 

Gab nen Gerichtsbeschluss, dass die Drosselung nicht gesetzmäßig ist.


----------



## Manowar (8. November 2016)

Die erste Faustregel in einem Forum ist zu gucken, wie alt der Beitrag ist

 



 

Jaja, mein Post wird gelöscht und du räumst hier meine Likes ab!


----------



## Aun (8. November 2016)

Jaja, mein Post wird gelöscht und du räumst hier meine Likes ab!

 

Tittenbonus xD


----------



## Manowar (8. November 2016)

Hab ich doch auch als Avatar :/


----------

